# Que pensez-vous de Itunes 7



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2006)

bon alors , moi je le trouve horrible , on se croirait sous windows
j'ai envie d'ouvrir une pétition Apple a cassée mon Itunes 
le bleue dégueulasse , les barres de sélection à la Vista , les scrolls barres
le faut métal 

BERKKEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CBi (14 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que sur le plan design, on a connu mieux...

Les goûts et les couleurs ça se discute, mais c'est vrai qu'en vert, la double croche de iTunes tranchait davantage alors qu'en bleu, tout dans le dock est bleu = le finder, safari, aperçu, ichat, mail...

Le plus horrible, c'est cette hiérarchie sur la gauche = Librairie, Store, Playlist, en majuscules criardes, sur fond gris, sans même une icône sympa, ni petite "flèche" pour ouvrir et fermer les dossiers, et sans moyen simple de la faire disparaître. :hein: 

Effectivement, ça ressemble à du Windows = il suffit de comparer avec son équivalent dans Mail pour voir ce que ça aurait du être...


----------



## Groumpff (14 Septembre 2006)

Bon bein je sais pas si c'est une question de RAM mais le coverflow de itunes et bein en gros je navigue dans des pochettes vides et quand j'arrête la navigation, les images apparaissent ....

donc c'est nul sauf quand les pochettes sont issues d'une recherche avec disons 10 15 réponses (albums)

Mais dans ma bibli j'ai plus de 400 albums moi ! 

Powerbook 12" 1.33 512

bientôt

Imac core 2 20" 2048 de RAM (ça ira surement mieux ! )


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2006)

oui ca bouffe grave Apple avait quitt&#233; l'Aqua grossi&#233; pour le plastic
et se retrouve avec du faut Vista style donc c'est fait la premi&#232;re appli windows vista
sur Mac 

Note 2/20 les icons sont d&#233;gueux, l'icon d'Itunes est horrible
 .................

PETITION

Allez Hop 
Provide ITunes FeedBack


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, pas de souci technique avec cette version.
L'affichage des pochettes est fluide et m&#234;me si cela reste un gadget, c'est pas si mal en d&#233;finitive.

J'ai eu un peu de mal au d&#233;part avec les diff&#233;rents mode de pr&#233;sentation, mais l&#224; je suis au clair.

Question pr&#233;sentation, on pourra en parler longtemps.
Si ce n'est que la pr&#233;sentation du contenu d'un ipod est beaucoup plus claire.

Globalement, je ne suis pas d&#233;&#231;u.

Tant que &#231;a fonctionne et que je peux trouver mes morceaux rapidement...
Je ne demande pas plus.


----------



## CBi (14 Septembre 2006)

Enfin, au moins, pour ce qui est de l'icône, il est relativement simple de revenir au vert


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2006)

Moi je m'y fais bien &#224; ce nouveau design 
Du coup, j'ai pass&#233; un coup d'UNO &#224; tout mon syst&#232;me


----------



## rizoto (14 Septembre 2006)

Perso j'adore le nouvel Itunes que ce soit en terme de design ou pour les petits gadget rajoutés 

Bon la détection automatique de la pochette d'album ne fonctionne pas très bien, j'ai commencé à le faire manuellement (parfois il suffit juste de supprimer des majuscules pour que ca fonctionne avec le music store)

Sinon l'interface graphique est sympa, ca chnage du bleu/alu


----------



## Steph-24 (14 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224; mon avis personnel:

Point positif:

- design global pas si mal que &#231;a
- nouvelle barre de navigation &#224; gauche  avec s&#233;paration des biblioth&#232;ques   
- nouveaux modes de navigations agr&#233;able avec une pr&#233;f&#233;rence personnel pour le 2&#232;me
- Pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'ipod int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; la fen&#234;tre itunes (affichage r&#233;ussi  )
- Les animations en plein &#233;cran s'affiche correctement (bonne r&#233;solution pour la pomme et surtout pour la pochette et le noms de l'album)
- Les vid&#233;os s'affiche aussi correctement en plein &#233;cran


Points n&#233;gatifs

- O&#249; est passer le style Aqua?  Les nouvelles barres de d&#233;filement sont horribles  
- L'ic&#244;ne est vraiment moche avec la note de musique en bleu. Comment fait-on pour revenir en arri&#232;re? remettre l'ancien ic&#244;ne?


Donc en r&#233;sum&#233;, je suis assez satisfait m&#234;me si j'attend une version 7.1 pour nous rendre le style aqua


----------



## tonio1976 (14 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas vu ailleurs sur les forums reporter ce problème alors je suis peut être le seul. 
Sur mon PB G4 867 Mhz, 1Go de Ram, et bien, l'affichage est complètement buggé avec la partie gauche du navigateur (avec les vignettes) qui met super, mais alors super longtemps à s'afficher à un tel point que le mode vignette est juste inutilisable. Ce qui me semble bien dommage.
Quelqu'un d'autre a le même souci, c'est un problème de carte graphique ? (32 Mo ca devrait quand même suffire non ?).


----------



## tatouille (14 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu ailleurs sur les forums reporter ce probl&#232;me alors je suis peut &#234;tre le seul.
> Sur mon PB G4 867 Mhz, 1Go de Ram, et bien, l'affichage est compl&#232;tement bugg&#233; avec la partie gauche du navigateur (avec les vignettes) qui met super, mais alors super longtemps &#224; s'afficher &#224; un tel point que le mode vignette est juste inutilisable. Ce qui me semble bien dommage.
> Quelqu'un d'autre a le m&#234;me souci, c'est un probl&#232;me de carte graphique ? (32 Mo ca devrait quand m&#234;me suffire non ?).



non l'appli au start bouffe plus que photoshop


----------



## Tonton Nestor (14 Septembre 2006)

Je trouve le nouvel iTunes plus lent que son pr&#233;d&#233;cesseur. Hormis en mode liste, la navigation avec les pochettes manque de fluidit&#233;. Il met aussi plus de temps &#224; s'ouvrir que son pr&#233;decesseur. Ca sent le programme mal optimis&#233;. Enfin, la recherche de pochette est chaotique, la plupart du temps il ne trouve pas celles que je recherche sauf pour les albums tr&#232;s connus.
Je suis fan de l'aspect aluminium bross&#233;, et l&#224; je trouve l'interface assez terne. 


Par contre, l'interface iPod est une vrai r&#233;ussite, tr&#232;s claire et tr&#232;s simple &#224; utiliser. De m&#234;me le gestionnaire de t&#233;l&#233;chargement est vraiment pratique que ce soit pour les pdcasts ou pour les t&#233;l&#233;chargements sur l'iTS.

Bilan mitig&#233; donc. Peut mieux faire.


----------



## tonio1976 (14 Septembre 2006)

wow. Ce qui signifie que pour faire tourner iTunes, donc une des applications de base, il faut une b&#234;te de course... Un peu gourmand en ressources non ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (14 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> wow. Ce qui signifie que pour faire tourner iTunes, donc une des applications de base, il faut une bête de course... Un peu gourmand en ressources non ?



J'en ai bien peur.   Sur mon iBook G4, il ne fait vraiment pas le fier.

Ce n'est pas pour troller mais à titre de comparaison Windows Media Player 11 tourne très bien sur mon PC 1,5 Ghz et 256 mo de ram. Certes il n'y a pas l'animation avec les pochettes mais l'interface est très surchargée. Et la recherche de pochette est un peu plus efficace.


----------



## Max London (14 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> wow. Ce qui signifie que pour faire tourner iTunes, donc une des applications de base, il faut une bête de course... Un peu gourmand en ressources non ?



Oui enfin, c'est juste si on utilise CoverFlow, le mode qui affiche les pochettes à la 3D Style.
Un gadget joli il faut le recconaitre, mais qui pompe pas mal de RAM.
Sinon je suis déçu qu'ils aient placé le bouton Explorer en bas à droite, et en tout petit aussi!
Au fait, je suis sur que la réponse est plus qu'évidente, mais maintenant il me met "Le Peuple de l'Herbe", "La Phaze", "La Caution", "La Rue Ketanou" à la lettre L, au lieu des lettres respectivement  P,P,C et R.  Une idée?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

A premi&#232;re vue, chez moi iTunes 7 n'est pas plus lent qu'iTunes 6 (il me semble m&#234;me qu'il est un chouia plus r&#233;actif - optimisation Intel ?). Mais je n'ai pas tout essay&#233;. J'aime bien le nouveau look (m&#234;me s'il n'est pas super gai) et la nouvelle pr&#233;sentation de la colonne de gauche. Et le mode de pr&#233;sentation avec le navigateur de pochettes : waoh ! D'enfer !


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2006)

Je suis &#233;tonn&#233;e, &#224; la lecture de ce post, car sur mon ibook G4, avec 1128 mo de ram, il s'ouvre en un clin d'oeil, c'est fluide, coverflow aussi.... 

Ne pensez vous pas que cela d&#233;pend de la taille de la biblioth&#232;que, j'ai &#224; peu pr&#232;s 8 go de musique chez moi, et vous ?


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2006)

15Go et c'est fluide


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2006)

Ca serait bien pour faire des comparaisons qui tiennent le coup d'indiquer la configuration du mac et le poids de la biblioth&#232;que, non ?



Donc pour moi :

Ibook G4 933 mhz
1128 mo de ram
Mac os 10.4.7

Biblioth&#232;que iTunes : 8 go

Verdict : fluide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Pour moi :

Imac Intel 1,83 ghz
1,5 Go de RAM
Mac OS X 10.4.7
Biblioth&#232;que iTunes : 2,32 Go
Fluide


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Oui enfin, c'est juste si on utilise CoverFlow, le mode qui affiche les pochettes à la 3D Style.
> Un gadget joli il faut le recconaitre, mais qui pompe pas mal de RAM.
> Sinon je suis déçu qu'ils aient placé le bouton Explorer en bas à droite, et en tout petit aussi!
> Au fait, je suis sur que la réponse est plus qu'évidente, mais maintenant il me met "Le Peuple de l'Herbe", "La Phaze", "La Caution", "La Rue Ketanou" à la lettre L, au lieu des lettres respectivement P,P,C et R. Une idée?


 
et oui c'est un bug qui revient désormais à chaque mise à jour d'iTunes....

Il faut éditer le fichier localisable.strings du dossier french.lproj (après avoir fait un clic droit sur l'icone d'iTunes et "Afficher le contenu")

Dans le paragraphe "Reorder Artists", il faut ajouter les articles à ignorer dans le tri alphabétique


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (15 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> et oui c'est un bug qui revient désormais à chaque mise à jour d'iTunes....



Et il y a pas d'employés Français chez Apple qui installent itunes avec ce problème et qui, éventuellement, pourraient intervenir.

Un bug qui revient à chaque mise à jour, normalement c'est signé Microsoft.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Et il y a pas d'employés Français chez Apple qui installent itunes avec ce problème et qui, éventuellement, pourraient intervenir.
> 
> Un bug qui revient à chaque mise à jour, normalement c'est signé Microsoft.
> 
> ...



Si, lui :





_Bertrand Serlet_

C'est même le responsable du logiciel chez Apple.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (15 Septembre 2006)

Bertrand si tu passes ici, un petit effort STP avant la 7.0.1.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## tonio1976 (15 Septembre 2006)

Ben c'est vrai que ma biblioth&#232;que fait 20 Go. Je ne crois pas avoir activ&#233; l'effet 3D, en tous cas pas fait de manip particuli&#232;re pour cela. Il faut le d&#233;sactiver ? (NB suis pas devant mon mac en ce moment mais au travail...).
Chez moi, c'est pas juste lent, c'est inutilisable, la partie gauche de l'&#233;cran met genre 2 MINUTES &#224; s'actualiser. En mode standard encore une fois, RAS.


----------



## iBapt (15 Septembre 2006)

Y'a pas à dire, iTunes 7 est vraiment nul !  
Sur mon MacBook tout neuf, il rame terrible au démarrage (pas sur la vers. 6), ce qui est lamentable. :hein: 
Pourtant je suis pas du genre à me plaindre, et je suis très satisfait de mon ordi, mais quand même, c'est plus que limite pour un ordi tout neuf.
Je parle pas non plus des animations (coverflow) qui saccadent terrible.  
Itunes 7 est tellement nul, qu'il pourrais me faire regretter mon achat.
Je crois que je vais pas tarder à réinstaller le système et garder la version 6, qui elle est plus jolie (aqua a disparu !  ).

Nul, Nul, Nul...


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2006)

en gros : c'est lourd, long &#224; demarrer et surtout nouveaut&#233; inattendue, moche.
tout ce gris lourd&#8230;
je prends le pari que pour la version 8 la grande nouveaut&#233; (&#224; part un itunestore encore et encore plus present) sera qu'itunes deviendra skinnable !


70Mo de programme pour lire des mp3 

sinon c'est marrant la navigation par pochette&#8230; surtout sur les compils o&#249; les choix de pochette automatiques sont des plus deconcertants.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Septembre 2006)

Boh, l'interface est plus froide je trouve, mais bon. Après, les changements sont pas fondamentaux.... A moins d'acquérir un nouvel iPod pour la modique somme de 330 euros !  



Evidemment


----------



## madekan (15 Septembre 2006)

Perso j'adore moi! Bon, ca casse pas trois pattes a un canard tout &#231;a mais je trouve ca chouette et l'integration ipod est excellente! Ca par contre c'est une belle &#233;volution, tr&#232;s r&#233;ussie!


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Septembre 2006)

Salut !

Chez moi, iTunes tourne pas trop mal, il ne rame pas trop... Je suis &#224; 1,25 Ghz, avec 28 Go de musique... Ca va, mais c'est surtout en pr&#233;sentation par pochette que c'est long &#224; afficher (il mets du temps &#224; afficher les pochettes). Et c'est vrai que pour ce qui est du design, Apple aurait pu mieux faire, c'est vraiment pas terrible...


----------



## nicogala (15 Septembre 2006)

Finalement je suis plut&#244;t tr&#232;s satisfait de mon iTunes... 4.7.1  
Look Alu pur jus et l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;... manquent juste les podcasts (bof) et la lecture vid&#233;o (et QT c'est pour quoi ?)
_non, rien de rien... non..._


----------



## nastyshrimp (15 Septembre 2006)

Cette version m'aura convaincu de passer une fois pour toute à Cog, un player tout léger, bien plus joli et pratique que cette usine à gaz qu'est devenue iTunes.

Je l'utilisais de temps en temps auparavant, mais là ...


----------



## jujubalda (15 Septembre 2006)

Perso, je trouve que cette version en jette !
J'aime beaucoup le design, la nouvelle interface des téléchargements, de l'iPod, et la navigation par pochettes, qui, chez moi, sur mon MacBook tout neuf, marche très bien.
Seul vrai défaut, l'icône, que le bleu rend plus fade.

Par contre, la fonction de recherche automatique des pochettes ne m'a rien amené de nouveau, alors qu'elle a pris un bon bout de temps... vous avez essayé ?


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

jujubalda a dit:


> Perso, je trouve que cette version en jette !
> J'aime beaucoup le design, la nouvelle interface des téléchargements, de l'iPod, et la navigation par pochettes, qui, chez moi, sur mon MacBook tout neuf, marche très bien.
> Seul vrai défaut, l'icône, que le bleu rend plus fade.
> 
> Par contre, la fonction de recherche automatique des pochettes ne m'a rien amené de nouveau, alors qu'elle a pris un bon bout de temps... vous avez essayé ?



Oh oui, et ça marche 
Bon, pour les disques connus quoi, je crois qu'il se base sur la bibliothèque de pochettes des disques vendus sur l'ITS.
Par contre quelque "stupidités": bête en fin de compte mais mon album de Gorillaz "Gorillaz" (le premier) n'a pas été recconu parce que le nom sur l'ITS est  "Gorillaz (Expanded Edition)".  Après un simple changement du nom de l'album et une relance de recherche tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> Cette version m'aura convaincu de passer une fois pour toute à Cog, un player tout léger, bien plus joli et pratique que cette usine à gaz qu'est devenue iTunes.
> 
> Je l'utilisais de temps en temps auparavant, mais là ...


 effectivement, malheureusement pas tr&#232;s stable sur mon ibook en X.3.9 

mais effectivement, &#231;a ou un programme pour windaube&#8230;


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> Cette version m'aura convaincu de passer une fois pour toute à Cog, un player tout léger, bien plus joli et pratique que cette usine à gaz qu'est devenue iTunes.
> 
> Je l'utilisais de temps en temps auparavant, mais là ...



Ils devraient sortir une version light quand même, pour ceux qui veulent juste organiser leur musique


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Septembre 2006)

Perso, 
-imac g5 20", 1 Go de ram
-itunes 18 Go
 Résultat lectures pochettes : Pas fluide, il faut 1 à 2 secondes pour que la pochette apparaisse ......
Sinon, pas de quoi couper 3 pattes à 1 canard !:hein:


----------



## SupaPictave (16 Septembre 2006)

Idem, je trouve ça consternant que certaines pochettes (heureusement assez peu) n'apparaissent pas immédiatement, même sur un Mac un peu rapide (sur mon ancien iBook G4 je comprendrais, mais là quand même).
Pareil pour les constatation sur la lenteur, y'a plus d'inertie dans les menus et les modes d'affichage qu'avec la 6.

Pour ce qui est de l'interface, les barres de défilement grises, bof quoi, mais bon, c'est accessoire. En revanche, la disparition de boutons comme celui de l'EQ, des visualisations, ou encore le bouton contextuel "Explorer, Graver, etc." en haut à droite énerve un peu. Devoir passer par la barre des taches en haut est quand même moins pratique.

Dans l'ensemble, ça se passe moins qu'avec la v6, ça n'empêche pas d'écouter de la musique, mais certains détails sont un peu énervants. Je garde la v7 surtout parce que l'on peut gérer plusieurs biblio facilement à la manière d'iPhoto (touche option en démarrant iTunes). Mais si quelqu'un me dit que l'on pouvait aussi le faire avec la v6 (je m'en voudrais d'être passé à coté), je désinstalle la v7.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> effectivement, malheureusement pas tr&#232;s stable sur mon ibook en X.3.9
> 
> mais effectivement, &#231;a ou un programme pour windaube&#8230;


rectification, je viens d'installer la derniere version (de Cog) et c'est  stable.


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2006)

powerbook g4 1.67  - 512 de ram
16 go de musique 
aucun probl&#232;me.... il utilise 12% du processeur et 40 mo de m&#233;moire en utilisation normale.
si je mets  le navigateur de pochettes et que je fais d&#233;filer les pochettes en gardant une fleche enfonc&#233;e pour plusieurs allers retours la m&#233;moire monte a pr&#233;s de 100 mo et le processeur monte &#224; 40 % 

Cot&#233; affichage des pochette : un tiers de mes 350 albums ont une pochette et il est vrai que pour un dixi&#232;me de celles ci il faut arreter le d&#233;filement un instant pour qu'elles s'afichent 
Copie &#224; revoir sur ce point l&#224;... mais pas trop grave


----------



## Pierrou (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai entendu pas mal de gens se plaindre que &#231;a ramait &#224; mort... 

Sur mes deux G4 ( ibook et emac ) qui sont pas des super fl&#234;ches, &#231;a va tout seul, peut &#234;tre un incompatibilit&#233; partielle avec les processeurs intel ? 

Par contre j'ai vraiment du mal avec la nouvelle skin.... c'est froid ! :sick:


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2006)

J'ai &#233;galement l'impression que ca tourne mieux sur les PPC 

? bizarre....


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Septembre 2006)

MOi j'adore ce new style ! Pour ce qui est de la réactivité pas de problème !!! au contraire tout est fluide

System : OS X 4.7
Biblio : 36 Go... 
iMac G4 1GHz PPC 786 Mo DDR SDRAM


----------



## Pierrou (16 Septembre 2006)

Par contre la s&#233;lection  automatique des pochettes d'albums par le store marche pas terrible.... bon faut dire aussi que la majorit&#233; de mes albums sont pas en vente dessus, mais quand m&#234;me


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7, plus je l'utilise et plus je l'aime. :love: 

Le bouton d'animation me manque un peu, mais je n'ai aucune envie de revenir à la version 6.

Et sur mon iMacIntel 1,83 Ghz avec 1Go de Ram, je ne connais aucun problème.  

C'moon.


----------



## nicogala (16 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> powerbook g4 1.67  - 512 de ram
> 16 go de musique
> aucun probl&#232;me.... il utilise 12% du processeur et 40 mo de m&#233;moire en utilisation normale.



  seulement 6% de mon G4 1Ghz pour iTunes 4 (et 25Mo de RAM pour 18Go de zique)... tu parles d'un progr&#233;s, tripler les ressources n&#233;cessaires pour faire la m&#234;me chose &#224; savoir lire de la musique :mouais: , non merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

Ouaip. C'est beau. Mais p*tain, mon Titanium 867mhz n'aime pas du tout. 
J'utiliserai coverflow quand j'aurais un mac plus puissant.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> non l'appli au start bouffe plus que photoshop


ah ok ça fait 24h que le l'ai lancé et il bounce toujours


----------



## tonio1976 (16 Septembre 2006)

A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que mon probl&#232;me est isol&#233;, &#224; part peut &#234;tre Ed_the_Head... C'est peut &#234;tre le Titanium (j'ai le m&#234;me que toi PB 867)...
En tous cas, une fois encore, le mode pochette (qui a l'air m&#233;ga cool) est juste inutilisable. Je suis vraiment d&#233;&#231;u. esp&#233;rons que la 7.1 corrigera ces d&#233;fauts, en attendant, je vais me contenter de l'affichage normal.


----------



## adridego (16 Septembre 2006)

Aller tous vous plaindre ici : http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunesapp.html !

C'est ce que je viens de faire et je ne me suis pas retenu dans mes propos !
Je déteste vraiment le nouvel iTunes !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> A vous lire, j'ai l'impression que mon probl&#232;me est isol&#233;, &#224; part peut &#234;tre Ed_the_Head... C'est peut &#234;tre le Titanium (j'ai le m&#234;me que toi PB 867)...
> En tous cas, une fois encore, le mode pochette (qui a l'air m&#233;ga cool) est juste inutilisable. Je suis vraiment d&#233;&#231;u. esp&#233;rons que la 7.1 corrigera ces d&#233;fauts, en attendant, je vais me contenter de l'affichage normal.


Non, il est loin d'&#234;tre inutilisable. Il bouffe juste plus de ressources. T'as suffisamment de RAM? T'es sous tiger?


----------



## jeromemac (16 Septembre 2006)

pour moi je le trouve bien, c clair ça change de ce qu'ils nous faisait jusque la...
l'icone bleu, petit rappel historique, je crois que c la premiere couleur qu'ils aient utilisé, après ça a pas mal changé, en tout cas le bleu ils y sont déja passé 
Pour ma part la comparaison avec ouin ouin player... franchement je m'en bat, si c le truc de krosoft, qui a été fait avec vista, ça a repris quasi completement l'interface d'itunes, alors si c juste une barre de defilement " à la vista"   bien qu'en regardant, c'est juste la meme forme que sur tout OSX, sans l'effet aqua, donc encore une fois c plutot vista qui aurait repris cette forme  bon je parle un peu dans le vide, j'ai jamais vu vista a part en copie d'ecran de notre cher thurrot  et j'ai pas envie de chercher 
  
pour conclure il me plait bien, je le trouve du coup mieux organisé, que dans le mode "à la finder" perso je trouve ça plus clair... et l'effet de circulation dans les pochettes d'album est amusant...
ouala


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

:affraid: jeromemac applaudi un programme pour windaube, c'est historique


----------



## jeromemac (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: jeromemac applaudi un programme pour windaube, c'est historique



c'est pas les programmes pour windows que je boycott, c'est les programmes de microsoft... po pareil  :rateau: 
disons que les programmes pour windows, y'en a qui sont trés bien, et heureusement, mais souvent ils n'ont fait que le choix de windows, et pas d'autre plateforme, pour ça par contre je leur botterai le cul, surtout qu'il es possible de le faire, regarder rien qu'avec les consoles les jeux sortent pour toutes les consoles et avec pc en plus, mais pas mac... alors que chaque architecture est différente, enfin à part Xbox et Compatible IBM PC biensur   

en tout cas apple, à bien fait puisqu'elle a sorti son itunes sur mac et pc, donc presque tout le monde, et itunes franchement je trouve pas qu'il ressemble ni à windows Xp ou vista, ni à rien d'autre...
je viens de regarder des copies d'ecran chez mon pote () thurrot ben désolé, mais ça ressemble absolument pas à Windows Media Player... je sais pas d'ou que vous avez vu ça ???   :mouais: 

ouala


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2006)

Apparement apple boycott linux avec iTunes


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2006)

adridego a dit:


> Aller tous vous plaindre ici : http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunesapp.html !
> 
> C'est ce que je viens de faire et je ne me suis pas retenu dans mes propos !
> Je déteste vraiment le nouvel iTunes !!!



J'y suis allé aussi... pour dire tout le bien que j'en pense. :love: 

C'moon.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (17 Septembre 2006)

Sur mon Mini intel Core duo 1,66 avec 512 mo de ram, il faut quand même 5 bonds dans le dock avant que iTunes ne démarre. Et encore, une fois en marche j'ai le droit à la petite animation avec la montre et une barre de chargement de la bibliothèque.

Il faut dire que ma bibliothèque fait 50 giga et est stockée sur un disque dur externe en firewire. 

Mais avec la version 6 je n'avais pas ces désagréments, il démarrait au quart de tour et ma bibliothèque était immédiatement disponible. C'est donc bien un problème avec ette version.

Enfin, la fonction coverflow est tout simplement inutile chez moi car les pochettes n'apparaissent pas pendant le défilement, je dois ralentir ou stopper le défilement pour voir les pochettes.


----------



## tonio1976 (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, il est loin d'être inutilisable. Il bouffe juste plus de ressources. T'as suffisamment de RAM? T'es sous tiger?


 
Oui, suis sous Tiger, avec 1Go de RAM. Bizarre, je viens de voir qu'il tourne sans pb sur l'ibook d'une amie. Je me demande si c'est pas un pb de carte graphique alors...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, je viens de voir l'option _inclure les informations CD-TEXT_ pour la gravure de CD-Audio, était-elle déjà présente dans la version 6? 

Ça me ferait bien râler de ne pas l'avoir utilisé plus tôt.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2006)

Non..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non..



Merci Ed.  Une nouveauté bien sympa en tout cas, vu qu'il y a de plus en plus de lecteurs qui lisent ces infos.


----------



## tyler_d (17 Septembre 2006)

dans l'ensemble itunes 7 est mieux, mais putain, j'ai l'impression qu'il a été développer par MS !!!

PLANTAGE A REPETISSION !!! (surtout lors de recherche dans le store, ou modif de fichiers...)
L'AFFICHAGE PAR ALBUM : j'ai beau avoir le meme nom d'artiste, le meme nom d'album et la meme illustration (je vérifie qu'apres le texte saisie il n'y a pas d'espace), et bien itunes m'affiche plusieurs albums quand meme ! Et ce qui est frustrant, c'est que le glisser-déposer (pour associer un morceau à un album) ne fonctionne pas ! 

bref, pour le moment, itunes 7 me soule un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

tyler_d a dit:


> ()L'AFFICHAGE PAR ALBUM : j'ai beau avoir le meme nom d'artiste, le meme nom d'album et la meme illustration (je vérifie qu'apres le texte saisie il n'y a pas d'espace), et bien itunes m'affiche plusieurs albums quand meme ! Et ce qui est frustrant, c'est que le glisser-déposer (pour associer un morceau à un album) ne fonctionne pas !
> 
> bref, pour le moment, itunes 7 me soule un peu.





http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3965738#post3965738


----------



## two (17 Septembre 2006)

@tyler 
pour l'affichage par album selectionne l'ensemble des morceaux d'un des albums qui posent probl&#232;me et fais pomme I . verifie que le titre de l'album et l'artiste s'affichent bien (s'il y a la moindre diff&#233;rence - casse, accents, orthographe espaces - ce ne sera pas le cas) et m&#234;me s'ils s'affichent coche la case devant les champs artiste et album  (attention si tu coche cette case devant un champ vide l'effet sera de vider le champ dans tous les morceaux s&#233;lectionn&#233;s).
si tu as des album o&#249; tu as des featuring (feat ou &) indiqu&#233;s dans le champ artiste, pense &#224; remplir le champ artiste de l'album.



edit ...grilled...


----------



## touna (17 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> bon alors , moi je le trouve horrible , on se croirait sous windows
> j'ai envie d'ouvrir une p&#233;tition Apple a cass&#233;e mon Itunes
> le bleue d&#233;gueulasse , les barres de s&#233;lection &#224; la Vista , les scrolls barres
> le faut m&#233;tal
> ...


Et bien moi, je n'ai pas des probl&#232;me parce que itunes 7 ne peut pas marcher sur 10.2
Je me disait que c'&#233;tait normal pour un syst&#232;me d'il y a 4 ans d'etre obcelete, mais je me suis rendu compte d'un truc: c'est que windaube 2000 (qui date donc de 2000 si je ne m'abuse) la supporte.....
ca m'ennerve beaucoup que Apple d&#233;laisse les anciennes versions de son syst&#232;me(enfin, elle n'a que 4 ans) alors qu'elle d&#233;vellope se application pour des version de windaubeplus ancienne 




nicogala a dit:


> seulement 6% de mon G4 1Ghz pour iTunes 4 (et 25Mo de RAM pour 18Go de zique)... tu parles d'un progr&#233;s, tripler les ressources n&#233;cessaires pour faire la m&#234;me chose &#224; savoir lire de la musique :mouais: , non merci.


10% d'un G4 a 700Mhz pour itunes 6, a priori je ne pert rien, mis a par l'interface vista.....



supermoquette a dit:


> Apparement apple boycott linux avec iTunes


non seulement les anciennes versions de son syst&#232;me d'exploitation "le plus avanc&#233; du monde".....


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Septembre 2006)

Moi iTunes 7... comment dire, c'est pas pass&#233; tout de suite...

D&#233;j&#224; il est pas beau... le morceaux en cours dans le mix de soir&#233;e et l'&#233;l&#233;ment s&#233;lectionner de la source (genre une playlist) on dirait les s&#233;lection dans vista... moche
les scrollbars et les champs (l&#224; ou ils y a &#233;crit "Artistes", "Albums", "nom", "Classement"...) on dirait la couleur d'un vieux th&#232;me par d&#233;faut de gnome ou kde je sais plus... mais c'est moche !

Sinon niveau technique, ben il est plus lent au d&#233;marrage, maintenant il m'affiche &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage un dialogue avec un indicateur de progr&#232;s qui load la biblioth&#232;que...
Il y a des musique o&#249; il s'arr&#234;te &#224; la moiti&#233; de la chanson alors que les morceaux sont en bon &#233;tat (lecture enti&#232;re avec quicktime par exemple).

Je ne suis pas s&#251;r que le contr&#244;leur pour les vid&#233;o (le moche truc pixeliser en noir et blanc qui s'affiche quand on met la souris sur une vid&#233;o) soit tr&#232;s efficace, en fait je suis s&#251;r que c'est moins efficace que la barre quicktime "de base" qu'il y avait avant.

Dans la source c'est chiant qu'on ne puisse pas d'un clique (genre avec un petit triangle comme pour les biblioth&#232;ques partag&#233;es) afficher/cacher une cat&#233;gorie, cat&#233;gories qui auraient pu &#234;tre &#233;crite en minuscules avec un seule majuscule au d&#233;but...

Y a aussi le bug qui fait que pour modifier la pochette d'album de plusieurs morceaux &#224; la fois on doivent obligatoirement passer par pomme+i (plus possible de drag'n'droper dans la zone d'affichage des pochette en bas &#224; gauche).

CoverFlow... ouais bon. mais c'est pas possible d'avoir les pochette de tout ses albums si on &#233;coute pas que des truc connu, et en plus &#231;a devrait &#234;tre d&#233;sactivable... qu'est ce que &#231;a bouffe comme m&#233;moire ce truc !!! 

&#192; propos de pochette d'album... Les pochettes trouver par iTunes sont stocker dans les dossiers "Albums Artwork" du dossiers iTunes, elles ne sont m&#234;me pas ajout&#233;es au tag des morceaux.

Ya aussi le "ouais maintenant plus besoin de tricher pour passer de la musique d'un ordinateur &#224; un autre"... seulement pour la musique acheter sur l'iTS, le reste eh ben... dans l'c**

Niveau design, il y a l'ic&#244;ne aussi... bleu... nan mais  ! mainteant y a que du bleu... quand mon Dock &#231;a fait moche : XCode, quicktime, aper&#231;u, le finder, mail pour ceux qui l'utilisent, Azureus, iMovie, iChat, iDVD... QUE DU BLEU 

Il y a aussi les boutons (lecture etc...) avant, c'&#233;tait beau, c'&#233;tait Aqua...
Maintenant, &#231;a fait mauvaise imitations d'Aqua en plastique mal foutu ...



C'est tout simplement un grand pas en arri&#232;re niveau design...



Enfin, voil&#224; ma note : 12/20.

Je met quand m&#234;me 12 car iTunes, m&#234;me cette version, reste le meilleur Juke-Box num&#233;rique.


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> Et bien moi, je n'ai pas des probl&#232;me parce que itunes 7 ne peut pas marcher sur 10.2
> Je me disait que c'&#233;tait normal pour un syst&#232;me d'il y a 4 ans d'etre obcelete, mais je me suis rendu compte d'un truc: c'est que windaube 2000 (qui date donc de 2000 si je ne m'abuse) la supporte.....
> ca m'ennerve beaucoup que Apple d&#233;laisse les anciennes versions de son syst&#232;me(enfin, elle n'a que 4 ans) alors qu'elle d&#233;vellope se application pour des version de windaubeplus ancienne
> 
> ...



apparemment tu oublie un peu que depuis 5 ans le syst&#232;me d'apple &#224; largement evolu&#233;, pas celui de microsoft, qui pour la meme application tu peu pratiquement la faire tourn&#233;e jusqu'a win98... &#231;a prouve l'evolution


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> Moi iTunes 7... comment dire, c'est pas pass&#233; tout de suite...
> 
> D&#233;j&#224; il est pas beau... le morceaux en cours dans le mix de soir&#233;e et l'&#233;l&#233;ment s&#233;lectionner de la source (genre une playlist) on dirait les s&#233;lection dans vista... moche
> les scrollbars et les champs (l&#224; ou ils y a &#233;crit "Artistes", "Albums", "nom", "Classement"...) on dirait la couleur d'un vieux th&#232;me par d&#233;faut de gnome ou kde je sais plus... mais c'est moche !.


 
M&#234;me avis....



truk2oof a dit:


> Sinon niveau technique, ben il est plus lent au d&#233;marrage, maintenant il m'affiche &#224; chaque d&#233;marrage un dialogue avec un indicateur de progr&#232;s qui load la biblioth&#232;que...


 
Non moi il est plut&#244;t plus rapide pour charger ma biblioth&#232;que (12 Go de titres), et au moins apr&#232;s les 5 rebons de l'icone dans le dock, plut&#244;t que de ne rien afficher pendant 4 ou 5 secondes, je sais ce qu'il est en train de faire avec cette barre de progression



truk2oof a dit:


> ...Je ne suis pas s&#251;r que le contr&#244;leur pour les vid&#233;o (le moche truc pixeliser en noir et blanc qui s'affiche quand on met la souris sur une vid&#233;o) soit tr&#232;s efficace, en fait je suis s&#251;r que c'est moins efficace que la barre quicktime "de base" qu'il y avait avant....


 
Alors l&#224;, PLEINEMENT d'accord avec toit. C'est moche, &#231;a bouffe des ressources de fa&#231;on incroyable.... pourquoi ne pas avoir laiss&#233; le controleur pr&#233;c&#233;dent, on install&#233; un contr&#244;leur du type de celui des diaporamas iPhoto (translucide)???
En plus, si on a le malheure de passer le curseur sur la video pour aller fermer la fen&#234;tre via le bouton rouge, Hop! cette m... noire s'affiche avec Pizza color&#233;e en bonus et la video qui se met &#224; avancer image par image. Il faut donc ruser et contourner proprement la fene^tre pour aller cliquer le bouton rouge!

D'ailleurs les clips videos qui passaient tr&#232;s bien avec iTunes 6 (y compris en plein &#233;cran) sur mon iMac G4/800, sont maintenant saccad&#233;es!!!




truk2oof a dit:


> Dans la source c'est chiant qu'on ne puisse pas d'un clique (genre avec un petit triangle comme pour les biblioth&#232;ques partag&#233;es) afficher/cacher une cat&#233;gorie, cat&#233;gories qui auraient pu &#234;tre &#233;crite en minuscules avec un seule majuscule au d&#233;but......


 
M&#234;me avis.....Rien que pour le Store, &#231;a prend 3 lignes!



truk2oof a dit:


> CoverFlow... ouais bon. mais c'est pas possible d'avoir les pochette de tout ses albums si on &#233;coute pas que des truc connu, et en plus &#231;a devrait &#234;tre d&#233;sactivable... qu'est ce que &#231;a bouffe comme m&#233;moire ce truc !!! ...


 
Ben si c'est d&#233;sactivables..... tu as 3 icones en haut &#224; droite, donnant 3 type d'affichage diff&#233;rent de la biblioth&#232;que. Choisis-en un autre (liste simple par exemple, compl&#233;t&#233;e de l'affichage de l'explorateur -> bouton d'activation en bas &#224; droite)



truk2oof a dit:


> &#192; propos de pochette d'album... Les pochettes trouver par iTunes sont stocker dans les dossiers "Albums Artwork" du dossiers iTunes, elles ne sont m&#234;me pas ajout&#233;es au tag des morceaux....


 
Je ne comprends pas non plus....



truk2oof a dit:


> Ya aussi le "ouais maintenant plus besoin de tricher pour passer de la musique d'un ordinateur &#224; un autre"... seulement pour la musique acheter sur l'iTS, le reste eh ben... dans l'c**...


 

C'est &#224; dire? On peut passer d'un ordi &#224; l'autre via le partage de biblioth&#232;que? C'est &#231;a? Mias uniquement pour les titres achet&#233;s sur le Store???



truk2oof a dit:


> Niveau design, il y a l'ic&#244;ne aussi... bleu... nan mais  ! mainteant y a que du bleu... quand mon Dock &#231;a fait moche : XCode, quicktime, aper&#231;u, le finder, mail pour ceux qui l'utilisent, Azureus, iMovie, iChat, iDVD... QUE DU BLEU
> 
> Il y a aussi les boutons (lecture etc...) avant, c'&#233;tait beau, c'&#233;tait Aqua...
> Maintenant, &#231;a fait mauvaise imitations d'Aqua en plastique mal foutu ...
> ...


 
BOn allez.... 13/20 pour moi


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Non moi il est plutôt plus rapide pour charger ma bibliothèque (12 Go de titres), et au moins après les 5 rebons de l'icone dans le dock, plutôt que de ne rien afficher pendant 4 ou 5 secondes, je sais ce qu'il est en train de faire avec cette barre de progression


Moi j'ai 16,26Go de musique, et un peu plus de 700Mo de film (+ 2,69Go de podcast).
Ben avec iTunes 6 le chargement était quasi instantané sur un PowerBook G4 1,5Ghz avec 1,5Go de ram, sur le même powerbook avec iTunes 7, ça met plus de temps.





r e m y a dit:


> Alors là, PLEINEMENT d'accord avec toit. C'est moche, ça bouffe des ressources de façon incroyable.... pourquoi ne pas avoir laissé le controleur précédent, on installé un contrôleur du type de celui des diaporamas iPhoto (translucide)???
> En plus, si on a le malheure de passer le curseur sur la video pour aller fermer la fenêtre via le bouton rouge, Hop! cette m... noire s'affiche avec Pizza colorée en bonus et la video qui se met à avancer image par image. Il faut donc ruser et contourner proprement la fene^tre pour aller cliquer le bouton rouge!
> 
> D'ailleurs les clips videos qui passaient très bien avec iTunes 6 (y compris en plein écran) sur mon iMac G4/800, sont maintenant saccadées!!!


Je suis content de ne pas être le seul de cet avis 






r e m y a dit:


> Ben si c'est désactivables..... tu as 3 icones en haut à droite, donnant 3 type d'affichage différent de la bibliothèque. Choisis-en un autre (liste simple par exemple, complétée de l'affichage de l'explorateur -> bouton d'activation en bas à droite)


Je pensais que même si on ne le lançait pas il occupait déjà de la mémoire, mais peut-être que non.






r e m y a dit:


> C'est à dire? On peut passer d'un ordi à l'autre via le partage de bibliothèque? C'est ça? Mias uniquement pour les titres achetés sur le Store???


Le partage de bibliothèque ne change pas, c'est juste pour l'iPod, Apple annonce qu'il est maintenant possible de faire passer de la musique depuis l'iPod vers l'ordi, et ceux sur plusieurs ordi.
Mais le truc c'est que ça ne marche qu'avec la musique acheter sur le Store, et donc ou il y a encore les DRM, et du coup c'est possible que sur les 5 ordi qu'on a le droit d'autoriser à lire notre musique acheter sur l'iTS...

Mais bon il reste Yamipod pour windows, osx et linux (pas encore mis à jour, ne fonctionne pas avec le firmware 1.2).
Juste pour os x il y a le très bon iPodDisk qui lui marche toujours.





r e m y a dit:


> BOn allez.... 13/20 pour moi


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Si le bleu vous g&#234;ne, ... j'ai remplac&#233; l'icone  bleu par la verte


----------



## tonio1976 (18 Septembre 2006)

Bon, pour ceux qui ont suivi mes posts, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; r&#233;gler mon probl&#232;me (l'affichage de la vue coverflow &#233;tait juste impossible et je pensais que c'&#233;tait un probl&#232;me de carte graphique).
Le probl&#232;me venait du fait que je connecte un &#233;cran externe (cinema display 20") sur mon powerbook ! Quand je l'ai d&#233;connect&#233;, le mode pochette fonctionne nickel !!! J'en concluais donc que c'&#233;tait bien en probl&#232;me de carte graphique, mais Oh surprise en rebranchant mon &#233;cran ce matin, coverflow marche m&#234;me avec l'&#233;cran externe !!

Bref, si quelqu'un d'autre utilise un PB avec un &#233;cran externe, j'ai eu des probl&#232;mes avec coverflow, mais ils se sont r&#233;solus simplement en d&#233;branchant, rebranchant l'&#233;cran !!

A plus


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Voilà mon avis personnel:
> 
> Point positif:
> 
> ...




Facile procure toi, l'icône verte ( je l'ai si tu l'as pas  ) , et tu fais ceci:

clique droit sur l'icône itunes 7 dans le dossier application -> Afficher le contenu du paquet -> contents -> ressources et tu glisses l'icône verte dedans normalement le finder t'indique qu'un élément portant le même nom existe deja et tu fais remplacé


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (18 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> Bref, si quelqu'un d'autre utilise un PB avec un écran externe, j'ai eu des problèmes avec coverflow, mais ils se sont résolus simplement en débranchant, rebranchant l'écran !!
> 
> A plus



Oui pour l'utilisation d'un écran externe et aucun problème avec les pochettes.

Pour la rapidité et le bleu, aucun soucis.

On verra plus tard pour la notation, il me faut un peut plus de recul.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Christpeople (18 Septembre 2006)

Sur mon mini G4 (1,42... 512 mo...)  Itunes 7 se lance en 1 seul bond  

Et il est fluide

je n'ai que 1,31 GO de musiques :rateau:


----------



## Feroce (18 Septembre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> apparemment tu oublie un peu que depuis 5 ans le système d'apple à largement evolué, pas celui de microsoft, qui pour la meme application tu peu pratiquement la faire tournée jusqu'a win98... ça prouve l'evolution



Il est vraiment bête à bouffer du foin par 12 ballots en même temps...
Donc si je comprends, ne pas se tracasser de la compatibilité avec un OS n'ayant que 4 ans est donc une qualité ?
Et dis-moi ce qui justifie cela ? Quelles sont les fonctions innovantes dans iTunes qui nécessitent un OS à la pointe ?
Si c'est Coverflow, n'importe quel Atari de 1992 sait plaquer une image sur un rectangle (parce que ça n'est bien QUE cela!) sans avoir besoin de 4x3Ghz sous le capot pour que ça soit potable...


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

tonio1976 a dit:


> Bon, pour ceux qui ont suivi mes posts, j'ai réussi à régler mon problème (l'affichage de la vue coverflow était juste impossible et je pensais que c'était un problème de carte graphique).
> Le problème venait du fait que je connecte un écran externe (cinema display 20") sur mon powerbook ! Quand je l'ai déconnecté, le mode pochette fonctionne nickel !!! J'en concluais donc que c'était bien en problème de carte graphique, mais Oh surprise en rebranchant mon écran ce matin, coverflow marche même avec l'écran externe !!
> 
> Bref, si quelqu'un d'autre utilise un PB avec un écran externe, j'ai eu des problèmes avec coverflow, mais ils se sont résolus simplement en débranchant, rebranchant l'écran !!
> ...


Tiens, curieux, j'ai eu le même genre de problème sur une galerie en flash sur Safari. Ca ramait à mort, alors j'ai débranché et rebranché mon deuxième écran, et ensuite, ça allait nickel... :mouais:


----------



## wip (18 Septembre 2006)

Feroce a dit:


> Il est vraiment bête à bouffer du foin par 12 ballots en même temps...
> Donc si je comprends, ne pas se tracasser de la compatibilité avec un OS n'ayant que 4 ans est donc une qualité ?
> Et dis-moi ce qui justifie cela ? Quelles sont les fonctions innovantes dans iTunes qui nécessitent un OS à la pointe ?
> Si c'est Coverflow, n'importe quel Atari de 1992 sait plaquer une image sur un rectangle (parce que ça n'est bien QUE cela!) sans avoir besoin de 4x3Ghz sous le capot pour que ça soit potable...


Je suis un peu de ton avis, même si en fait, c'est pas si simple. Le souci vient que iTunes est très dépendant de Quicktime qui lui évolue beaucoup, surtout niveau sécurité et DRM...  . Comme quicktime évolue, et bien iTunes doit aussi être mis à jour.
Quand au placage de texture pour les pochettes, tu oublies les reflets !! 
Enfin, toujours est-il qu'aujourd'hui, on doit passer à iTunes 7 (et Quicktime 7)pour continuer à acheter de la ziq sur l'ITS, et ça, c'est limite pour ceux qui se servent encore de Quicktime 6 et qui veulent pas acheter de clef Quicktime 7... :mouais:


----------



## Manu (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve cette version d'itunes très bien. le bleu est assez sobre et assez Pro.
J'aime bien le téléchargement en parallèle de plusieurs morceaux de l'album. Les rubriques sont plus clairs et bien disposées.
En résumé difficile de trouver quelque soit la plateforme, un équivalent mieux que l'iTunes.


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2006)

Manu a dit:


> Moi je trouve cette version d'itunes très bien. le bleu est assez sobre et assez Pro.
> J'aime bien le téléchargement en parallèle de plusieurs morceaux de l'album. Les rubriques sont plus clairs et bien disposées.
> En résumé difficile de trouver quelque soit la plateforme, un équivalent mieux que l'iTunes.


Malgr&#233; tout ce que je reproche &#224; iTunes 7 (voir mes post plus haut), je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'iTunes n'a pas de logiciel &#233;quivalent qui arrive &#224; son niveau.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> Si le bleu vous gêne, ... j'ai remplacé l'icone  bleu par la verte



J'ai fait pareil !


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Septembre 2006)

La lecture en continu sans blanc est aussi révolutionnaire depuis le temps que j'attends cette fonction et c'est vrai qu'elle manque un peu de réactivité cette nouvelle mouture.

Au fait, j'ai un petit souci au niveau des touches de lecture (play, next et previous), je doit faire un double clic pour que l'action soit prise en compte :mouais: Si je ne fais qu'un seul clic j'ai le bouton qui reste enfoncé et pour le "désenfoncer" je dois, soit recliquer un fois soit sortir le curseur du bouton concerné


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> Moi iTunes 7... comment dire, c'est pas passé tout de suite...
> 
> Déjà il est pas beau... [...] les scrollbars et les champs (là ou ils y a écrit "Artistes", "Albums", "nom", "Classement"...) on dirait la couleur d'un vieux thème par défaut de gnome ou kde je sais plus... mais c'est moche !



D'accord avec toi...




truk2oof a dit:


> Sinon niveau technique, ben il est plus lent au démarrage, maintenant il m'affiche à chaque démarrage un dialogue avec un indicateur de progrès qui load la bibliothèque...



C'est pareil pour moi. J'ai 8,85 Go de musique, 17,51 Go de films, et environ 500 mo de podcasts... ben c'est drolement long à charger au lancement... Sur iTunes 6, j'avais à attendre environ 3 secondes et ma bibliothèque apparaissait... La c'est minimum 20 secondes, avec la barre de défilement, qui m'indique que ça charge... et ça, ça m'énerves... :rateau: 



truk2oof a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que le contrôleur pour les vidéo (le moche truc pixeliser en noir et blanc qui s'affiche quand on met la souris sur une vidéo) soit très efficace, en fait je suis sûr que c'est moins efficace que la barre quicktime "de base" qu'il y avait avant.



Ben, ça, c'est vrai que c'est pas non plus la trouvaille de l'année.... z'oré mieux fait de laisser comme c'était avant... :mouais: 



truk2oof a dit:


> CoverFlow... ouais bon. mais c'est pas possible d'avoir les pochette de tout ses albums si on écoute pas que des truc connu [...]



T'as raison, c'est complètement nul ce truc... si ton nom d'album change à un article près, ou ton nom d'artiste diffère à l'apostrophe près, ça ne trouve pas... résultat : il faut d'abord chercher la chanson dans le music store, mettre EXACTEMENT ce qu'il y a écrit pour artiste et pour album, puis ensuite demander la pochette de l'album... ben, dis donc... bon, pour les longues après-midi d'hiver, ça pourrait passer.. mais bon, j'ai quand même autre chose à faire que de m'emmerder à faire ça pour mes 1500 titres... :rateau: :rateau:  



truk2oof a dit:


> À propos de pochette d'album... Les pochettes trouver par iTunes sont stocker dans les dossiers "Albums Artwork" du dossiers iTunes, elles ne sont même pas ajoutées au tag des morceaux.



Et ça, j'avoue que c'est complètement idiot... alors que quand tu ajoutes toi-même la pochette de l'album dans ta chanson, elle est ajoutée au tags de ton titre, non ??  



truk2oof a dit:


> Niveau design, il y a l'icône aussi... bleu... nan mais  ! mainteant y a que du bleu...



Ben, ça c'est vrai que changer la couleur de l'icone, c'était limite... mais bon, tu peut la changer...



truk2oof a dit:


> Il y a aussi les boutons (lecture etc...) avant, c'était beau, c'était Aqua...
> Maintenant, ça fait mauvaise imitations d'Aqua en plastique mal foutu ...



Parfaitement, les barres de défilement sont moches à souhait....    





truk2oof a dit:


> C'est tout simplement un grand pas en arrière niveau design...



Ouais, ben quand tu regardes pour les nano... c'est aussi un grand pas en arrière niveau design...    



Moi, je pense que cette mouture d'iTunes vaut tout juste la moyenne... 10...  

Je trouve ça bien dommage...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2006)

Feroce a dit:


> Il est vraiment bête à bouffer du foin par 12 ballots en même temps...
> Donc si je comprends, ne pas se tracasser de la compatibilité avec un OS n'ayant que 4 ans est donc une qualité ?
> Et dis-moi ce qui justifie cela ? Quelles sont les fonctions innovantes dans iTunes qui nécessitent un OS à la pointe ?
> Si c'est Coverflow, n'importe quel Atari de 1992 sait plaquer une image sur un rectangle (parce que ça n'est bien QUE cela!) sans avoir besoin de 4x3Ghz sous le capot pour que ça soit potable...



hé gari !! c pas parce que t'es pas du meme avis que moi, que tu doit te permettre d'etre désagreable, et de faire ce genre de remarque qui n'ont pas lieu dans une discussion, à part chez les gosses... ok ? :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben, ça c'est vrai que changer la couleur de l'icone, c'était limite... mais bon, tu peut la changer...


 Je le fait pas parce qu'il faudrat le refaire à chaque mise à jour d'iTunes et c'est chiant.
Ce n'est pas à nous de le faire, Mais à Apple de revenir en Aqua 





julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais, ben quand tu regardes pour les nano... c'est aussi un grand pas en arrière niveau design...


Par contre la je ne suis aps tout à fait d'accord, c'est vrai que les couleur choisi ne sont pas terrible, mais au niveau rayure et forme, les iPod mini (et donc les nano 2G) sont bien mieux que les nano 1G.
Maic c'est vrai que les gars d'Apple aurait pu choisir un autre rose, un autre vert et un autre bleu, ou alors mettre une touche de gris dans le clickwheel, parce que je trouve que c'est couleur (surtout le rose et le bleu) ne sont pas très bien accordé à ce blanc.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> Je le fait pas parce qu'il faudrat le refaire à chaque mise à jour d'iTunes et c'est chiant.
> Ce n'est pas à nous de le faire, Mais à Apple de revenir en Aqua
> 
> 
> ...




Ben en fait je voulais juste dire qu'il sont revenu au même design (mais en plus slim) et aux mêmes couleurs.. mais c'est bien !!


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2006)

je viens de m'apercevoir d'un autre truc :
quand on lis un film qui n'est pas un podcast video, le contr&#244;leur de lecture est semi transparent, plut&#244;t r&#233;ussi, arrondi aux angles et pas pix&#233;lis&#233; du tout...

Par contre en lecture de podcast vid&#233;o, (c'est de &#231;a que je me plaignais), les angles ne sont pas arrondie, pas de transparence, pix&#233;lis&#233;... &#224; croire qu'il n'ont pas fini l'image pour les podcast...

Voici deux image :

en lecture de film :





en lecture de podcast video :


----------



## Christpeople (19 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> je viens de m'apercevoir d'un autre truc :
> quand on lis un film qui n'est pas un podcast video, le contrôleur de lecture est semi transparent, plutôt réussi, arrondi aux angles et pas pixélisé du tout...
> 
> Par contre en lecture de podcast vidéo, (c'est de ça que je me plaignais), les angles ne sont pas arrondie, pas de transparence, pixélisé... à croire qu'il n'ont pas fini l'image pour les podcast...




je le trouve beau :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2006)

Christpeople a dit:


> je le trouve beau :love:



celui là oui, il est très beau, c'est ce que je dis dans mon post précédant, mais regarde celui des podcast video (toujours dans mon post précédant)... lui il est moche... (et en plus la vidéo est pixeliser...


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> celui là oui, il est très beau, c'est ce que je dis dans mon post précédant, mais regarde celui des podcast video (toujours dans mon post précédant)... lui il est moche... (et en plus la vidéo est pixeliser...



Ben chez moi, que ce soit sur les podcast vidéos ou sur les films, c'est la même chose, plutôt réussi, du genre de ta première photo (celle du film). Pour les podcasts, ça ne fait pas du tout comme chez toi ....    Bizarre... :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2006)

bouhouhouhouhou chuis jaloux 




:casse:
:rateau:


----------



## Christpeople (19 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> celui là oui, il est très beau, c'est ce que je dis dans mon post précédant, mais regarde celui des podcast video (toujours dans mon post précédant)... lui il est moche... (et en plus la vidéo est pixeliser...



justement; cette image provient d'un podcast, celui de SVM


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> je viens de m'apercevoir d'un autre truc :
> quand on lis un film qui n'est pas un podcast video, le contrôleur de lecture est semi transparent, plutôt réussi, arrondi aux angles et pas pixélisé du tout...
> 
> Par contre en lecture de podcast vidéo, (c'est de ça que je me plaignais), les angles ne sont pas arrondie, pas de transparence, pixélisé... à croire qu'il n'ont pas fini l'image pour les podcast...
> ...


 
T'as une curieuse notion de la semi-transparence...  ou alors t'as pas choisi le bon exemple, parce que moi (à part les coins arrondis) ke ne vois pas de différence entre tes 2 screenshots!

Moi, coins arrondis ou pas, je le trouve moche (regardes un diaporama iPhoto, ou un DVD avec Lecteur DVD: là oui, il y a un contrôleur semi transparent esthétique!) et surtout il bouffe des ressources de façon totalement anormale! Dès que j'ai le malheur de passer la souris sur une video, il apparait et la video se met à figer, la pizza colorée apparait....

Des clips videos parfaitement cleans et fluides en plein écran avec iTunes 6, sont maintenant pénibles à regarder, même dans une fenêtre de taille réduite!


----------



## xao85 (20 Septembre 2006)

Moi je trouve également qu'il est un peu plus lent que la version 6.0 avec mon macbook 2Ghz et 1Go de ram... J'ai presque 30 Go de données.
 Enfin l'estétique est pas trop mal, j'aime bien mais je préferait l'ancien. Et je trouve casse pied que les clip ne soient plus avec les films et quon puisse plus sélectionné avec le petit onglet qui était audessus...
Et puis plus de d'icones pour lancer les animations... 
Sinon integration ipod niquel, pas mal de nouveautés sympatiques surtout niveaux présentation...
Bilan mitigé donc, vivement des mis à jour!


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> ...Et puis plus de d'icones pour lancer les animations...
> ...!


 

Oui ils ont virer pas mal de boutons.... pour revenir à des menus (dont certains tout de même accessibles par racourci clavier: POmme-T pour lancer l'animation)

Je regrette le bouton "Chapitres" des Podcasts (même si il y a un menu équivalent)
Je regrette le gros bouton Graver, son ouverture en 2 temps,  son look "Nucleaire", remplacé par un bouton portant simplement la mention Graver
Je regrette le bouton d'accès à l'Egaliseur


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> ... Et je trouve casse pied que les clip ne soient plus avec les films et quon puisse plus s&#233;lectionn&#233; avec le petit onglet qui &#233;tait audessus...
> ... ...!


Bon &#231;a, moi aussi je l'ai d'abord regrett&#233;... et puis je me suis dis que si un jour en Europe on a aussi droit &#224; l'achat de films de cin&#233;ma, il vaut mieux ne pas tout m&#233;langer.

Par contre, ce serait bien d'avoir Musique, Film, Emissions de t&#233;l&#233;, et ClipVideos 
Et que l'on est droit &#224; la m&#234;me pr&#233;sentation sur fond noir que les Films, pour afficher la biblioth&#232;que de Clips videos
De plus sur ces ClipsVideos, ce serait bien de pouvoir les enchainer &#224; la fa&#231;on des musiques et/ou d'avoir leur affichage en plein &#233;cran ou au centre des animations quand dans un mix de soir&#233;e un clipvideo est s&#233;lectionn&#233; et lu.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> [...] Je regrette le bouton "Chapitres" des Podcasts (même si il y a un menu équivalent) [...]



C'est quoi ce menu équivalent (ou même le raccourci s'il y a) ???


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce menu équivalent (ou même le raccourci s'il y a) ???


Dès que tu lances la lecture d'un podcast comportant des chapitres, un menu "chapitres" apparait dans la barre de menu (juste à gauche d'Avancé je crois).

Tu y retrouves les chapitres du podcast, comme avant via le petit bouton


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Dès que tu lances la lecture d'un podcast comportant des chapitres, un menu "chapitres" apparait dans la barre de menu (juste à gauche d'Avancé je crois).
> 
> Tu y retrouves les chapitres du podcast, comme avant via le petit bouton



OK, merci !!   C'est entre "Fenêtres" et "Aide". En fait, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué. A mon avis, ils auraient mieux fait de le laisser à coté de la barre de progression, là on le voyait...


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> OK, merci !!  C'est entre "Fenêtres" et "Aide". En fait, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué. A mon avis, ils auraient mieux fait de le laisser à coté de la barre de progression, là on le voyait...


 
OUi tout à fait.... même si on retrouve exactement la même chose dans ce menu, je préférais le petit bouton


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui ils ont virer pas mal de boutons.... pour revenir à des menus (dont certains tout de même accessibles par racourci clavier: POmme-T pour lancer l'animation)
> 
> Je regrette le bouton "Chapitres" des Podcasts (même si il y a un menu équivalent)
> Je regrette le gros bouton Graver, son ouverture en 2 temps,  son look "Nucleaire", remplacé par un bouton portant simplement la mention Graver
> Je regrette le bouton d'accès à l'Egaliseur



Oui le bouton graver était bien mieux avant!


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon ça, moi aussi je l'ai d'abord regretté... et puis je me suis dis que si un jour en Europe on a aussi droit à l'achat de films de cinéma, il vaut mieux ne pas tout mélanger.
> 
> Par contre, ce serait bien d'avoir Musique, Film, Emissions de télé, et ClipVideos
> Et que l'on est droit à la même présentation sur fond noir que les Films, pour afficher la bibliothèque de Clips videos
> De plus sur ces ClipsVideos, ce serait bien de pouvoir les enchainer à la façon des musiques et/ou d'avoir leur affichage en plein écran ou au centre des animations quand dans un mix de soirée un clipvideo est sélectionné et lu.



Je viens de ma'apercevoir que il ya une nouvelle liste de lecture crée avec les clips dedans... mais je préfèrais quand même l'ancien système!


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2006)

Je le trouve pas mal cet iTunes 7, mais depuis que je l'ai installé, iPhoto plante à tout va quand je lance des diaporamas (l'application quitte sans message d'erreur). J'ai réparé les autorisations, jeté les prefs, rien n'y fais  . Reconstruire la base de donner plate aussi.  Je continue mes recherches... Quelqu'un dans le même cas ? Je précise que j'ai fais la Mise à jour 10.4.7 et Quicktime xxx (je sais plus, mais c'est la dernière) en même temps que celle d'iTunes.


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2006)

CBi a dit:


> Enfin, au moins, pour ce qui est de l'icône, il est relativement simple de revenir au vert



A la demande générale, vous pouvez récupérer l'icône verte dans le fichier ci-joint !


----------



## xao85 (21 Septembre 2006)

CBi a dit:


> A la demande générale, vous pouvez récupérer l'icône verte dans le fichier ci-joint !



Et voilà des points discos!


----------



## superseb (21 Septembre 2006)

je le trouve tres bien moi, cette version 7, bon evident l'interface graphique choque un peu. mais faut bien changer un peu de déco de temps en temps...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2006)

je ne sais pas si ca a été dit mais vitesse d'encodage réduite de moitié :

encodage CD en AAC 128 :grimpe a 20x sour itunes 6 
meme manip itunes 7 ,autour de 9x pas plus 

G5 1,8 

qui a constaté la meme chose?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Septembre 2006)

touna a dit:


> Et bien moi, je n'ai pas des probl&#232;me parce que itunes 7 ne peut pas marcher sur 10.2
> Je me disait que c'&#233;tait normal pour un syst&#232;me d'il y a 4 ans d'etre obcelete, mais je me suis rendu compte d'un truc: c'est que windaube 2000 (qui date donc de 2000 si je ne m'abuse) la supporte.....
> ca m'ennerve beaucoup que Apple d&#233;laisse les anciennes versions de son syst&#232;me(enfin, elle n'a que 4 ans) alors qu'elle d&#233;vellope se application pour des version de windaubeplus ancienne
> 
> ...



et bien !moi je te conseille de passer a panther ,c'est le premier vrai OSX ...

jaguar ,bien que bon &#233;tait une sorte de b&#233;ta encore..


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

Si Coverflow rame sur certains postes, c'est surement d&#251; au poids des pochettes (&#233;vitez le 500 x 500 pixels !)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Je viens d'essayer coverflow sur un iMac coreduo, 1,83 mhz 512 ram. La "pas si ancienne" derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration d'iMac. 

Bon, et bien :mouais:

Une petite biblio iTunes, environ 900 morceaux et 300-400 albums. Donc 300-400 pochettes. Je pr&#233;cise qu'elles ont toutes &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s par le logiciel. Pas de soucis, bien entendu. Itunes n'utilise que tr&#232;s peu de ressources et l'ordi reste tr&#232;s tr&#232;s r&#233;actif (surtout si on le compare &#224; mon Titanium 867mhz, ouch). 
Mais coverflow... quelle gal&#232;re. Pour le peu que tu manies la souris un peu rapidement pour faire d&#233;filer les pochettes... un flot de ?,?,?,?,?... 
Je n'ose imaginer avec ma biblioth&#232;que de 4500 morceaux (ce qui n'est rien par rapport &#224; beaucoup d'user ici pr&#233;sent) donc la moiti&#233; viennent d'albums (et donc de pochettes) diff&#233;rents. 

Je suis un poil d&#233;&#231;u.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est la premi&#232;re int&#233;gration de coverflow &#224; iTunes, &#224; mon avis il faut attendre la prochaine mise &#224; jour, malheureusement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Sans doute, mais les effets sp&#233;ciaux &#224; la noix, &#231;a me gonfle.


----------



## darkbeno (22 Septembre 2006)

moi je trouve qu'il déchire carrément.  
En tout cas ce post aurait mérité un sondage....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

personne a testé l'encodage ?

G meme lu sur Bidouille je crois , un type avecun G5 dual ,qui encode a peine en 2 x ...

les histoires de couvertures tout ca on s'en fiche ...

par contre je trouve étonnant que personne ait testé la vitesse d'encodage...

je trouve pas normal de tomber de 20x a 9x ...


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> personne a test&#233; l'encodage ?
> 
> G meme lu sur Bidouille je crois , un type avecun G5 dual ,qui encode a peine en 2 x ...
> 
> ...





Ben moi, pour encoder un podcast de 35 mo, je mets environ 6-7 minutes et pour une chanson de 3-4 mo, environ 1-2 minutes, comme avant, sur mon Mac Mini G4... Pas trop de changement...


----------



## iBapt (22 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

Pour les nostalgiques du look Aqua, voici un petit plug-in qui devrais vous ravir.
Attention apr&#232;s l'avoir install&#233;, il faut r&#233;parer les autorisations, sinon &#231;a marche pas.

A+


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Septembre 2006)

iTunes 7 = caca


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

donnez des VITESSES d'encodage ,pour avoir une idée avant apres...


----------



## fredintosh (22 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> *S'il vous plaît, pouvez-vous me *donner des VITESSES d'encodage ,pour avoir une idée avant apres... *Merci.*


Ça sonne mieux comme ça.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

Je ne peux pas t'en donner Sydney, j'ai pas encore essay&#233;. Et, &#224; vrai dire, je m'en tape un peu et Fred &#224; raison, t'es malpoli. 

Je pense de plus en plus de mal de cet version 7 d'iTunes... 
Un des premiers trucs qui a &#233;t&#233; constat&#233; par les users, c'est la cr&#233;ation d'un dossier suppl&#233;mentaire "album artwork". 
Relativement lourd (130 m&#233;gas chez moi), je crois qu'il fonctionne comme un cache pour coverflow.
Tiens, d'ailleurs, les pochettes t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es... Je n'ai &#224; aucun moment demand&#233; &#224; Itunes de me retrouver des pochettes. 
Et que viens-je de constater? Que des pochettes avaient &#233;t&#233; tout de m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; rajout&#233; &#224; quelqu'un de mes titres. 

J'suis pas content.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça sonne mieux comme ça.



pardon mais les bugs moi ca m'enerve  

j'ai subit le bug du freeze du G5 pendant 7 mois alors faut comprendre 

j'ai un G5 qui encode en 20x ,et la avec cet itunes 7 ,je me retrouve a la meme vitesse que mon ancien emac ,c'est pas normal ...
et je comprends pas que personne ait signalé le truc ...
voila


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

Pour sydney : je viens de lancer un encodage (un bon vieux Nick Cave des familles) -> aucun changement sur le iMac G5 premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration alors m&#234;me que la lecture du cd est simultan&#233;e.

Pour Ed_the_Head -> j'ai aussi un dossier Album Artwork mais bien moins volumineux : 25 Mo seulement. Mais ma biblioth&#232;que est s&#251;rement plus modeste (2200 morceaux) mais constitu&#233;e d'albums complets pour 95% : les illustrations sont donc partag&#233;es.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

Une question : vous savez où il va chercher les illustrations ? 
J'ai lu qu'il ne prenait que celle des albums en ventre sur l'iTMS ... ben pas chez moi :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

C'est &#233;trange parfois : je viens donc de ripper Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
Pas moyen d'obtenir l'illustration.

Pourtant l'album est en vente sur l'itms&#8230;


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> C'est &#233;trange parfois : je viens donc de ripper Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
> Pas moyen d'obtenir l'illustration.
> 
> Pourtant l'album est en vente sur l'itms&#8230;



alors que j'ai obtenu l'illustration du Live &#224; Wembley de Queen qui n'est pas en vente sur l'iTS (et oui Starmac, l'iTMS est mort, vive l'iTS :rateau:  )


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> et oui Starmac, l'iTMS est mort, vive l'iTS :rateau:  )



gnagnagna.

de toutes façons jamais satisfaits les macusers


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> C'est étrange parfois : je viens donc de ripper Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
> Pas moyen d'obtenir l'illustration.
> 
> Pourtant l'album est en vente sur l'itms



arretez avec vos pochettes!!!!!!!!   

tain ,moi je viens de refaire le test sur l'un de mes autres disques durs avec OSX installé dessus et itunes 6 ,no pb ,il grimpe a 20x ...

par contre ,maiwen qui a un iMac 1,8 a aussi ce pb ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Pour sydney : je viens de lancer un encodage (un bon vieux Nick Cave des familles) -> aucun changement sur le iMac G5 première génération alors même que la lecture du cd est simultanée.
> 
> Pour Ed_the_Head -> j'ai aussi un dossier Album Artwork mais bien moins volumineux : 25 Mo seulement. Mais ma bibliothèque est sûrement plus modeste (2200 morceaux) mais constituée d'albums complets pour 95% : les illustrations sont donc partagées.



J'ai  une biblio de 4500 morceaux, mais composée de beaucoup de LP/EP différents. A peu près 800 pochettes. Ce doit être pour ça.




chandler_jf a dit:


> Une question : vous savez où il va chercher les illustrations ?
> J'ai lu qu'il ne prenait que celle des albums en ventre sur l'iTMS ... ben pas chez moi :mouais:



J'en sais rien, mais il se goure 1 fois sur 4. Et, en plus, je ne lui ai RIEN demandé. Je suis furax.


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> de toutes façons jamais satisfaits les macusers



Moi toujours ou presque  J'aime bien iTunes 7, et je trouve cette fonction de recherche d'illustration bien pratique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2006)

et bien le pb existe 

meme un type avec un mac pro quad 2GHz il "tombe" a 15x contre 30 x avant ... 


http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=653710&tstart=0


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> alors que j'ai obtenu l'illustration du Live &#224; Wembley de Queen qui n'est pas en vente sur l'iTS (et oui Starmac, l'iTMS est mort, vive l'iTS :rateau:  )


En vente sur l'ITS am&#233;ricain


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> En vente sur l'ITS américain



 

Bien vu ... j'y avais pensé au départ mais comme il y a pas mal d'albums de Queen sur le Store Français je ne suis pas allé cherché plus loin :sleep: Je ne pensais pas que pour un groupe donné le catalogue pouvait être différent  l'intérêt même du truc m'échappe  :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Septembre 2006)

On nage en plein d&#233;lire... A la place du "best of blue note", j'ai le droit &#224; la pochette de "best of the blues vol.1".


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bien vu ... j'y avais pens&#233; au d&#233;part mais comme il y a pas mal d'albums de Queen sur le Store Fran&#231;ais je ne suis pas all&#233; cherch&#233; plus loin :sleep: Je ne pensais pas que pour un groupe donn&#233; le catalogue pouvait &#234;tre diff&#233;rent  l'int&#233;r&#234;t m&#234;me du truc m'&#233;chappe  :mouais: :sleep:


Des histoires de droits probablement li&#233; &#224; la maison de disque ? :mouais: 

D'habitude c'est EMI© pour Queen, et l&#224; c'est Hollywood Records, inc.©, alors... Peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me pour entrer sur le march&#233; europ&#233;en.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Bon, je suis un gros nioub sur ce coup-l&#224;. Les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Itunes ont coch&#233; par d&#233;faut la case "r&#233;cup&#233;rer les pochettes des albums manquants"...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je suis un gros nioub sur ce coup-là. Les préférences Itunes ont coché par défaut la case "récupérer les pochettes des albums manquants"...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, marre-toi si tu veux. Mais je remarque surtout que PERSONNE ici ne me l'a fait remarquer. Alors, bon.  


Et merci igen.fr


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais, marre-toi si tu veux. Mais je remarque surtout que PERSONNE ici ne me l'a fait remarquer. Alors, bon.
> 
> 
> Et merci igen.fr



Je me moque pas Ed' ... c'est juste qu'en lisant ta question je me suis dit "bon si Ed' bloque c'est pas un truc tout simple, pas la peine d'aller lui dire de regarder les préférences"  
Par moment on a tous la nioube attitude  ... et ça me fait rire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

Le pire, c'est que j'ai regard&#233;! Mais uniquement dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences ""avanc&#233;es". Tu penses, les pr&#233;f&#233;rences "g&#233;n&#233;rales", &#231;a pouvait pas &#234;tre dedans.


----------



## Hérisson (23 Septembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> bon alors , moi je le trouve horrible , on se croirait sous windows
> j'ai envie d'ouvrir une pétition Apple a cassée mon Itunes
> le bleue dégueulasse , les barres de sélection à la Vista , les scrolls barres
> le faut métal
> ...



C'est un peu vrai le bleu de base est pas terrible, par contre la présentation des clips avec le dégradé de gris et les pochettes en 3 D avec reflets...ça c'est top..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Il y a bien du malheur, ici bas... Les gens ont bien des soucis...


----------



## danny (23 Septembre 2006)

Moi ya un truc qui me derange, c'est quand je lui demande de recuperer une pochette, il me dit:
etes-vous sur de vouloir recuperer la pochette de l'album (pourquoi, y'aurait un probleme, c'est dangereux?)
Ensuite il dit: les informations a propos des chansons dont les pochettes sont manquantes vont etre envoyees a Apple ....... (pourquoi, c'est louche qu'il y en ait des manquantes? Et ca on peut pas le desactiver?)
Et la, il se croit au devoir de rajouter: Apple ne conservera aucune information a propos des contenus de votre bibliotheque..... (j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un tout petit peu de mal a les croire.... pas vous?)

Personne n'a souleve ce point: ou alors tout le monde achete toutes ses musiques sur 'iTS?

Autre chose encore: ou est passe le bouton de l'equalizer? Je suis maintenant oblige de passer par le menu, pas tres pratique...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2006)

danny a dit:


> Moi ya un truc qui me derange, c'est quand je lui demande de recuperer une pochette, il me dit:
> etes-vous sur de vouloir recuperer la pochette de l'album (pourquoi, y'aurait un probleme, c'est dangereux?)
> Ensuite il dit: les informations a propos des chansons dont les pochettes sont manquantes vont etre envoyees a Apple ....... (pourquoi, c'est louche qu'il y en ait des manquantes? Et ca on peut pas le desactiver?)
> Et la, il se croit au devoir de rajouter: Apple ne conservera aucune information a propos des contenus de votre bibliotheque..... (j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un tout petit peu de mal a les croire.... pas vous?)
> ...



et même le raccourci clavier command+1 à disparu (pour faire revenir la fenêtre d'iTunes si on l'a fermer.)



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> T'as une curieuse notion de la semi-transparence... ou alors t'as pas choisi le bon exemple, parce que moi (à part les coins arrondis) ke ne vois pas de différence entre tes 2 screenshots!


Ben regarde les premier screenshot, on voit Eric et Ramzy à travers, l'autre on ne voit pas l'image.

Je dis semi-transparence par ce que ce n'est pas une transparence total, comme si on voyait à travers du vers sombre.
je repost l'image :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que Eric et Ramzy, c'est mieux quand on ne les voient pas. 


Et qu'on coupe le son.


----------



## two (23 Septembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour les nostalgiques du look Aqua, voici un petit plug-in qui devrais vous ravir.
> Attention apr&#232;s l'avoir install&#233;, il faut r&#233;parer les autorisations, sinon &#231;a marche pas.
> ...



C'est marrant avant de lire ton post j'en avais trouv&#233; un autre &#224; faire la m&#234;me chose  : aquaT Comme quoi on est quelques uns &#224; ne pas appr&#233;cier l'esth&#233;tique de la nouvelle interface (ca ne nous permet pas de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le superbe bouton graver de l'interface pr&#233;c&#233;dente mais bon le style aqua c'est d&#233;ja pas mal)

edit : &#224; premi&#232;re vue les utilisateurs d'aquaT ont l'air plus satisfaits du plugin que pour aqua4itunes
J'ai install&#233; aquaT il fonctionne parfaitement et n'ai pas eu &#224; r&#233;parer les autorisations...


----------



## SupaPictave (23 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> C'est marrant avant de lire ton post j'en avais trouvé un autre à faire la même chose  : aquaT Comme quoi on est quelques uns à ne pas apprécier l'esthétique de la nouvelle interface (ca ne nous permet pas de récupérer le superbe bouton graver de l'interface précédente mais bon le style aqua c'est déja pas mal)



Génial! Ca fonctionne impec'! Ca a quand même une autre allure.


----------



## iBapt (23 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> C'est marrant avant de lire ton post j'en avais trouv&#233; un autre &#224; faire la m&#234;me chose  : aquaT Comme quoi on est quelques uns &#224; ne pas appr&#233;cier l'esth&#233;tique de la nouvelle interface (ca ne nous permet pas de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le superbe bouton graver de l'interface pr&#233;c&#233;dente mais bon le style aqua c'est d&#233;ja pas mal)
> 
> edit : &#224; premi&#232;re vue les utilisateurs d'aquaT ont l'air plus satisfaits du plugin que pour aqua4itunes
> J'ai install&#233; aquaT il fonctionne parfaitement et n'ai pas eu &#224; r&#233;parer les autorisations...


Et bah moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re Aqua4iTunes :bebe:

Non je rigole, l'important c'est d'arriver &#224; nos fins...  quelque soit l'outil utilis&#233;.

Mais remarque quand m&#234;me que les boutons (cf screenshots de version tracker) situ&#233;s en bas d'iTunes sont plus jolis (mais tout est relatif...) avec Aqua4iTunes, ils sont plus dans les standards de la version 6.x d'iTunes 

Enfin bref... l'important c'&#233;tait de retrouver Aqua, et c'est chose faite


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (24 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> (ca ne nous permet pas de récupérer le superbe bouton graver de l'interface précédente mais bon le style aqua c'est déja pas mal)



le bouton il est toujours là mais un peu plus bas et moins cinétique mais bon...


----------



## two (24 Septembre 2006)

c'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (24 Septembre 2006)

on est d'accord alors.

Sinon moi j'ai eu un peu de mal avec les illustrations au départ... 4 ou 5 illustrations pour un même album, des album divisés en je sais pas combien de morceaux et du coup, autant d'illustrations... . bref un gros bordel à réorganiser si on aime l'ordre et la clarté!!!!


----------



## FredStrasbourg (24 Septembre 2006)

Je ne vais par m'attarder sur le look, c'est purement subjectif. Lorsque j'utilise iTunes, de toutes façons, la fenêtre est masquée, car j'ai besoin de l'espace de mon écran pour bosser (on n'a pas tous un 30"). Je vois donc très peu cette interface tant décriée.
Par contre, qu'est ce qu'il est lourd, cet Itunes ! Je l'utilise sur plusieurs machines, et je suis assez déçu de ses performances, surtout en encodage.

La palme du plus mauvais fonctionnement revient sans aucun doute à mon petit Mac Mini G4 1,25 (Avec 1 Go de Ram tout de même). J'ai une bibliothèque de 70 Go (15 ans de CD, ça prend de la place!), stockée sur un minipartner en firewire. Avec iTunes 6, ouverture quasi instantanée. Sous iTunes 7, la fameuse barre de progression de chargement de bibliothèque (+ou- 8 secondes), et une lenteur extrême à l'utilisation. La lecture d'un morceau lors du clic sur "play" n'est pas immédiate, son arrêt non plus (1 seconde au moins). Il met des plombes à se connecter à mon Airport Express (3 secondes). Coverflow, bizarrement, est lui assez réactif, sans être une flèche non plus. C'est joli mais bien trop gourmand (et franchement, un peu inutile passée la surprise).

Quand à l'encodage, j'hallucine !!! Je suis passé de 8 à 9x sous version 6 pour tomber à un pitoyable 2,5x avec la nouvelle mouture. Le ventilo se met même en route à chaque encodage ! Sans déconner, c'est un peu abusé, ne trouvez-vous pas ?

Je précise encore que bien que mon Mini ne soit qu'un 1.25, il faisait tourner iTunes 6 sans jamais aucun ralentissement d'aucune sorte, avec une fluidité à toute épreuve, malgré ma lourde bibliothèque et mes nombreux albums.

J'adore iTunes pour sa logique d'utilisation (playlists, bibliothèque, gravure intégrée...), mais je trouve vraiment dommage qu'Apple l'alourdisse beaucoup à chaque nouvelle version. J'aimerais tant retrouver un autre player aussi simple et pratique, j'abandonnerai iTunes aussi sec, et sans regret.


Allez, les p'tits gars de chez Apple, on nous pond un iTunes light ?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2006)

Ben moi je suis content de cet iTunes,  j'encode &#224; 15x/17x


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2006)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Je ne vais par m'attarder sur le look, c'est purement subjectif. Lorsque j'utilise iTunes, de toutes façons, la fenêtre est masquée, car j'ai besoin de l'espace de mon écran pour bosser (on n'a pas tous un 30"). Je vois donc très peu cette interface tant décriée.
> Par contre, qu'est ce qu'il est lourd, cet Itunes ! Je l'utilise sur plusieurs machines, et je suis assez déçu de ses performances, surtout en encodage.
> 
> La palme du plus mauvais fonctionnement revient sans aucun doute à mon petit Mac Mini G4 1,25 (Avec 1 Go de Ram tout de même). J'ai une bibliothèque de 70 Go (15 ans de CD, ça prend de la place!), stockée sur un minipartner en firewire. Avec iTunes 6, ouverture quasi instantanée. Sous iTunes 7, la fameuse barre de progression de chargement de bibliothèque (+ou- 8 secondes), et une lenteur extrême à l'utilisation. La lecture d'un morceau lors du clic sur "play" n'est pas immédiate, son arrêt non plus (1 seconde au moins). Il met des plombes à se connecter à mon Airport Express (3 secondes). Coverflow, bizarrement, est lui assez réactif, sans être une flèche non plus. C'est joli mais bien trop gourmand (et franchement, un peu inutile passée la surprise).
> ...



iTunes Vista


----------



## two (25 Septembre 2006)

Petite nouveaut&#233; que je n'avais pas encore remarqu&#233; : cliquez plusieures fois sur l'intitul&#233; de la colonne album : album par artise et album par ann&#233;e 
simpa et utile!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Petite nouveauté que je n'avais pas encore remarqué : cliquez plusieures fois sur l'intitulé de la colonne album : album par artise et album par année
> simpa et utile!



Oui ... Sauf que chez moi pour album par artiste ou album par année je vois pas de différence dans le classement entre les deux ... 

En gros c'est le classement album par année qui marche pas !


----------



## Tarul (25 Septembre 2006)

Ca c'est du sujet brulant. 




nicogala a dit:


> seulement 6% de mon G4 1Ghz pour iTunes 4 (et 25Mo de RAM pour 18Go de zique)... tu parles d'un progrés, tripler les ressources nécessaires pour faire la même chose à savoir lire de la musique :mouais: , non merci.


je viens de mater sur mon imac core duo standart. Je suis a 5-6% de cpu(avec coverflow), et 4-5%(sans coverflow). quand à la ram je suis a 34mo sans cover et a 38 avec cover.
Mes données itunes :
films 0(tient donc )
musiques : 3,35Go
podcast : 3,34Go

Le démarrage se fait 1 bond contre 2-3 avant. De ce coté j'en suis cotent . Par contre pour l'encodage, je n'en sais rien. j'ai rien a ripper sous la main.


supermoquette a dit:


> Apparement apple boycott linux avec iTunes


Z'ont peur des vilain décompilateur?  Serieusement, je pense qu'apple pense qu'il n'y a pas de client. De plus les linux user mettent ipodlinux dessus. Bref y a plein d'explication possibles pour cette non disponibilité sur linux et freebsd(a qui apple doit tant).


superseb a dit:


> je le trouve tres bien moi, cette version 7, bon evident l'interface graphique choque un peu. mais faut bien changer un peu de déco de temps en temps...


Changer la deco oui, mais permettre simplement de garder ancienne, c'est mieux.  
Je trouve la nouvelle en total discordance avec le reste de Tiger et c'est bien dommage.
Je compare cette discordance avec celle qui peut y  avoir sur un windows qui a un lotus notes. 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, je suis un gros nioub sur ce coup-là. Les préférences Itunes ont coché par défaut la case "récupérer les pochettes des albums manquants"...


Pas forcément, je n'ai pas de compte itunes(veut pas de leur cochonnerie de drm ) et il en faut pour l'avoir. 



danny a dit:


> Moi ya un truc qui me derange, c'est quand je lui demande de recuperer une pochette, il me dit:
> etes-vous sur de vouloir recuperer la pochette de l'album (pourquoi, y'aurait un probleme, c'est dangereux?)
> Ensuite il dit: les informations a propos des chansons dont les pochettes sont manquantes vont etre envoyees a Apple ....... (pourquoi, c'est louche qu'il y en ait des manquantes? Et ca on peut pas le desactiver?)
> Et la, il se croit au devoir de rajouter: Apple ne conservera aucune information a propos des contenus de votre bibliotheque..... (j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un tout petit peu de mal a les croire.... pas vous?)
> ...


pour la validation, c'est une sécurité en plus. Tu peut récupérer une image affecté par un code malicieux prévu pour windows 
pour les informations, c'est peut être le rippage qui ne s'est pas fait en entier au  niveau des tag. et pour être sur de l'album il se permet d'en envoyer des information. au moins il te dit ce qu'il va faire et semble te demander une confirmation.



> Et la, il se croit au devoir de rajouter: Apple ne conservera aucune information a propos des contenus de votre bibliotheque..... (j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai un tout petit peu de mal a les croire.... pas vous


 tu n'es pas le seul a le croire. Et pour le savoir avec certitude, il faut soi le code source, soit étudier les trames réseau de ton mac. Perso, dés qu'il y a du drm dans un soft. je fuis. J'aime ma liberté de faire ce que je veux de mes fichiers, et je n'ai pas trop apprécié le comportement d'apple lors de la DADVSI(et de VU & cie).


Au final pour moi c'est :

positif :
-ouverture plus rapide qu'avec itunes 6
-prend autant de ressource qu'avant(voir peut être moins)

negatif :
l'interface graphique me dégoute vraiment. mais bon je passe souvent par frontrow ou le clique droit.

pas d'avis/pas testé : 
-l'encodage
-partage de média
-coverflow est toujours désactivé, 98% de mes albums n'ont pas de couverture


Selon un ami developpeur qui est depuis pas mal de temps sur mac, itunes 7 est développé avec carbon. Avant itunes 6 existant en cocoa pour mac et carbon pour windows. En ce moment apple merge les deux api pour ensuite faire des ponts vers les langage de prog(c, obj-c, java, et dernièrement c++). Le but étant de n'avoir qu'une seul api a maintenir, et qu'un seul itunes a maintenir.

J'ai lut sur les sites pc, qu'itunes 7 avait fait pas mal de ravage sur les windows.(grosse perte de performance, pertes des musiques(drmisée compris , ...). moi je m'en fout, j'ai toujours trouvé l'itunes sur windows lourdingue par rapport a sa version mac. De plus il faut qu'apple amène une partie de l'api native de mac sur windows(d'où une partie de la perte de performance).

voilou.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Septembre 2006)

'ti screenshot avec AquaTunes ici

Ah c'est quand m&#234;me 'achement plusse beau... :love:


----------



## xao85 (26 Septembre 2006)

Thanks m vu que je pige pas tt dans l'anglais... faut-il shapshifter???


----------



## Php21 (26 Septembre 2006)

qu'est ce qu'il est lourd, cet Itunes

surtout avec ma configuration


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2006)

Php21 a dit:


> qu'est ce qu'il est lourd, cet Itunes
> 
> surtout avec ma configuration


 

Sur un G3, c'est clair que cette evrsion 7 est inutilisable!


Sur mon Powerbook G3/400 (que j'utilise courament pour animer des soir&#233;es) je me suis empress&#233; de remettre la version 6! Ne serait-ce que pour les animations qui sont maintenant en pleine r&#233;solution (donc 1024x768 sur mon powerbook) au lieu de 640x480 avant, et mettent compl&#232;tement &#224; genou le G3 (ou sa carte graphique 8 Mo)...


----------



## obi wan (26 Septembre 2006)

Bon je vous préviens j'ai pas lu tous les posts d'avant alors désolé si je repette quelque chose...
Mais pour la première fois de ma vie, je trouve qu'apple se FOUT DE MA GUEULE...

Pour profiter d'iTunes 7 complètement, il faut installer quickTime 7.
Mais il se trouve que passer à quicktime 7 fait sauter la licence quicktime 6 pro, il faut tout bonnement en racheter une !!!
Déjà ça m'avait saoûlé de la payer pour quicktime 6 pro, alors là il est pas question que je la repaye pour quicktime 7 pro alors que les fonctionnalités de quicktime 6 pro me suffisent amplement.
Bref sur ce coup-là, je suis dégouté, j'ai qu'un demi iTunes... quand on fait partie des gens qui payent (toutes) leurs licences, ça fait vraiment vraiment chier un truc pareil.
En plus il est moche ce iTunes, il lui manque plus qu'une grosse barre bleue playschool en haut et il sera parfait.

Ah les #@&%!¡??#"£$ !!!! si je les avais sous la main ces messieurs de cupertino je me priverais pas de leur dire un tas de choses qui seraient censurées sur ce forum   

F*** iTunes 7


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2006)

Bon, comment on fait pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer un itunes 6, qui avait l'avantage de me permettre de faire autre chose en &#233;coutant de la musique sur mon bon vieux G3 ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Septembre 2006)

On peut tout de m&#234;me esp&#233;rer aussi qu'iTunes soit un peu mieux optimis&#233; dans les prochaines mises &#224; jour, ce qui dispensera de revenir &#224; iTunes 6...


----------



## Tarul (27 Septembre 2006)

obi wan a dit:


> Bon je vous préviens j'ai pas lu tous les posts d'avant alors désolé si je repette quelque chose...
> Mais pour la première fois de ma vie, je trouve qu'apple se FOUT DE MA GUEULE...
> 
> Pour profiter d'iTunes 7 complètement, il faut installer quickTime 7.
> ...


Ca je te comprend. mais un ami m'avait dit qu'il n'avait eut a payer qu'une fois sont QT pro. Je lui demanderais ce que ça a donné pour lui, ce matin.
J'ai eut a tester, le demi itunes, a a part le coverflow qui ne fonctionne pas. le reste est suffisant, enfin a mon goût. 



fredintosh a dit:


> On peut tout de même espérer aussi qu'iTunes soit un peu mieux optimisé dans les prochaines mises à jour, ce qui dispensera de revenir à iTunes 6...


Honnêtement, sans doute pour les G5 et les core duo. mais pour les G3 je ne crois qu'itunes 7 soit utilisable un jour...


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2006)

Bon je d&#233;barque peut-&#234;tre de la Lune et cette fonctionnalit&#233;s existe peut-&#234;tre depuis longtemps, mais je viens de voir, apr hasard, que comme iPhoto, iTunes sait g&#233;rer de multiples biblioth&#232;ques.

En lan&#231;ant iTunes avec Option appuy&#233;e, on peut cr&#233;er une nouvelle Biblioth&#232;que, ou s&#233;lectionner une biblioth&#232;que (si on en a plusieurs)

(AU passage, pour ceux qui ont des probl&#232;mes de vitesse d'encodage.... en diminuant le nombre de listes de lectures, voire en changeant carr&#233;ment de biblioth&#232;que, on retrouve une vitesse normale d'encodage)


----------



## two (27 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Bon je démbarque peut-être de la Lune et cette fonctionnalités existe peut-être depuis longtemps, mais je viens de voir, apr hasard, que comme iPhoto, iTunes sait gérer de multiples bibliothèques.


Non c'est bien nouveau sur la 7 et le premier à nous l'avoir fait remarquer c'est ithymique sur la page 18


ithymique a dit:


> je ne sais pas si c'est nouveau mais en tenant option en lançant itunes 7 on a le choix de la bibliothèque (comme dans iphoto)


----------



## richard-deux (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, comment on fait pour récupérer un itunes 6, qui avait l'avantage de me permettre de faire autre chose en écoutant de la musique sur mon bon vieux G3 ?



La version 6 est toujours disponible sur le site d'Apple.  

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/itunes605formac.html


----------



## obi wan (27 Septembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Ca je te comprend. mais un ami m'avait dit qu'il n'avait eut a payer qu'une fois sont QT pro. Je lui demanderais ce que ça a donné pour lui, ce matin.



C'est pas la peine de te donner ce mal  :
Une capture de ce que me dit le module de mise à jour logicielle de mon mac.

Déjà ils préviennent c'est toujours ça, donc évidemment je l'ai pas faie la mise à jour... mais bon je suis


----------



## Grug (27 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> La version 6 est toujours disponible sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/itunes605formac.html


merci 

mais malheureusement, &#231;a marche pas.
m&#234;me en virant itunes 7 le paquet d'installation refuse de m'activer linstallation itunes  

je vais essayer en le r&#233;cup&#233;rant sur une sauvegarde de mon HD&#8230;
&#224; suivre.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> merci
> 
> mais malheureusement, &#231;a marche pas.
> m&#234;me en virant itunes 7 le paquet d'installation refuse de m'activer linstallation itunes
> ...


faut que tu enleve les packet itunesX.pkg et itunes.pkg de ton /Librairy/Receipts 


@r e m y :
G&#233;niale la gestion de multiple Biblioth&#232;que, pourquoi Apple n'en parle pas ?


----------



## Mondana (27 Septembre 2006)

C'est dans le titre...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

> iTunes 7 et le nouvel iTunes Store vous permettent dexplorer et dacheter des films à succès de haute qualité ainsi que des jeux nouveaux et classiques conçus exclusivement pour liPod de cinquième génération. Parcourez votre collection par pochette dalbum avec Cover Flow, protégez votre bibliothèque iTunes en la sauvegardant sur CD ou DVD et bien plus encore.
> 
> * iTunes 7.0.1 corrige des problèmes de stabilité et de performance diTunes 7.*


:love:


----------



## bubumac (27 Septembre 2006)

Depuis cette version 7, Apple a chang&#233; le protocole de partage de musique dans iTunes.

Du coup, les applications tierces ne fonctionnent plus. C'est par exemple le cas du Xbox Media center.

Quelle poisse !

Si elle veut que l'usage d'iTunes se g&#233;n&#233;ralise sur toutes les plateformes (Mac OS, Windows, Linux), Apple devrait ouvrir son protocole de partage de musique.

En attendant, je crois que je vais repasser &#224; iTunes 6. tant pis pour les pochettes !


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2006)

qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme réelle nouveautés par rapport à la 7.0 ?? :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (27 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme réelle nouveautés par rapport à la 7.0 ?? :rateau:



Peut être la résolution de tous les bugs?


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Peut être la résolution de tous les bugs?



C'est à dire ??


----------



## rizoto (27 Septembre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=150862


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2006)

rizoto a dit:


> Peut être la résolution de tous les bugs?



Ah, Non ! Le bug du fichier Localizable.strings est toujours là.  

Et vive le copier/coller !

C'moon.


----------



## rubren (27 Septembre 2006)

Ce serait pas mal si un "modo sympa" :mouais: pouvait fusionner avec le fil déjà existant...


----------



## iBapt (27 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> faut que tu enleve les packet itunesX.pkg et itunes.pkg de ton /Librairy/Receipts


Merci pour l'info, ça y est je suis re passé à la 6.0.5, et pas prêt de changer tout de suite. :rateau: 
Quel Mer.. cet iTunes 7  , vraiment dégoué d'avoir acheté un MacBook pour qu'un logiciel basic soit si lent :hein: , UN SCANDALE !!!!!!! Ca mérite une pétition ça !


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

Ben, iTunes 7.0.1 vient juste de sortir. Tu es tenté ?   :love:


----------



## iBapt (27 Septembre 2006)

Oui c'est fait, je voulait déjà retourné à l'ancienne version avant, j'ai quand même tenté la maj, et ça m'a convaincu de réinstallé la 6.0.5  

En fait ça me fait pas rire, un peut dégoûté quand même, j'aurais un G3, je pourrait comprendre, mais là, mon Mac a 4 mois, et il rame avec iTunes 

Heureux switcheur il y a quelques semaines encore, je le suis moins aujourd'hui...


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Septembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Oui c'est fait, je voulait déjà retourné à l'ancienne version avant, j'ai quand même tenté la maj, et ça m'a convaincu de réinstallé la 6.0.5
> 
> En fait ça me fait pas rire, un peut dégoûté quand même, j'aurais un G3, je pourrait comprendre, mais là, mon Mac a 4 mois, et il rame avec iTunes
> 
> Heureux switcheur il y a quelques semaines encore, je le suis moins aujourd'hui...


Très étonnant que ça rame sur ta machine (sauf si peu de mémoire vive et beaucoup d'applis ouvertes). Tu as regardé si par le plus grand des hasards, l'application n'aurait pas été (dans ses infos Pomme-i) cochée pour tourner avec Rosetta ???  

Ce serait très surprenant, mais on ne sait jamais...

Le hic, c'est que maintenant il est trop tard pour savoir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas remarqué de lenteurs sur mon mini G4, c'est fluide, vous m'étonnez avec vos problèmes sur mactel.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, je n'ai constat&#233; AUCUN probl&#232;me technique avec iTunes 7 sur mon MacBook (2Go de RAM).
Hormis le look discutable, &#233;videmment, mais je commence &#224; m'y faire, et &#224; le trouver beau par certains aspects (en me persuadant que ce n'est qu'exp&#233;rimental, que &#231;a va &#233;voluer).


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2006)

rubren a dit:


> Ce serait pas mal si un "modo sympa" :mouais: pouvait fusionner avec le fil d&#233;j&#224; existant...



Effectivement et vu qu'on reste dans les r&#233;actions, le premier fil est tout &#224; fait ad&#233;quat pour parler de cette mise &#224; jour mineure.

Et n'oubliez pas non plus... forum iTunes pour des consid&#233;rations plus techniques...


----------



## iBapt (27 Septembre 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Tr&#232;s &#233;tonnant que &#231;a rame sur ta machine (sauf si peu de m&#233;moire vive et beaucoup d'applis ouvertes). Tu as regard&#233; si par le plus grand des hasards, l'application n'aurait pas &#233;t&#233; (dans ses infos Pomme-i) coch&#233;e pour tourner avec Rosetta ???
> 
> Ce serait tr&#232;s surprenant, mais on ne sait jamais...
> 
> Le hic, c'est que maintenant il est trop tard pour savoir :rateau:


Non, rosetta n'&#233;tait pas activ&#233;, et je n'utilise que safari en m&#234;me temps...  (512Mo)
En fait je pense qu'iTunes 7 est tr&#232;s gourmand en ressources graphiques (cover flow, mais pas seulement, car je ne l'utilisait pas...) et avec un MacBook, qui est minable au niveau carte graphique, et bah il suit pas. :hein: 
Mais je persiste &#224; dire que pour une application cens&#233;e lire de la musique et quelques vid&#233;os, c'est honteux d'avoir un ordi qui rame comme &#231;a, &#224; croire qu'il d&#233;veloppent des logiciels uniquement pour les possesseur de MacPro chez Apple... 
Enfin bon, je suis d&#233;go&#251;t&#233;...

Sinon, ne vous g&#234;nez pas, vous pouvez leur dire ce que vous pensez ici, pour moi, c'est fait


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2006)

la mise a jour 701 regle le pb de la vitesse d'encodage !

j'atteint de nveau les 20x ,un cd est encodé en AAC a la vitesse de l'éclair avec mon G5 !


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

J'ai fait la mise &#224; jour hier soir, et effectivement Itunes est plus rapide, enfin je trouve 
Si apple a sorti une mise &#224; jour si rapidement c'est qu'ils savaient qu'il y avait un probl&#232;me, sont fort r&#233;actifs chez Apple quand m&#234;me


----------



## fredintosh (28 Septembre 2006)

Donc, ce n'&#233;tait peut &#234;tre pas la peine de maudire &#224; ce point iTunes 7 ou de revenir &#224; iTunes 6, il suffisait de patienter un peu. Ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois qu'Apple sort un soft dans la pr&#233;cipitation et le met &#224; jour quelques semaines plus tard en corrigeant les principaux d&#233;fauts.


----------



## obi wan (28 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Donc, ce n'était peut être pas la peine de maudire à ce point iTunes 7 ou de revenir à iTunes 6, il suffisait de patienter un peu.



En ce qui me concerne je le maudis toujours autant...   Par le fait qu'il est trop lié à quicktime 7.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Septembre 2006)

bon, la mise &#224; jour &#224; r&#233;gler certains probl&#232;mes chez moi :
- plus rapide, notamment au lancement.
- plus aucuns morceaux qui s'arr&#234;te myst&#233;rieusement au milieu.

Probl&#232;me non r&#233;solu :
- le look, mais gr&#226;ce &#224; AquaTunes c'est bon.
- le player moche pendant la lecture de podcast vid&#233;o avec chapitrage
- le fait que si aucun album n'est pr&#233;cis&#233;s, iTunes ne groupe pas les morceaux par artistes mais par morceaux, du coup l'affichage n°2 est inutilisable.


----------



## two (28 Septembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> .
> 
> Problème non résolu :
> - le fait que si aucun album n'est précisés, iTunes ne groupe pas les morceaux par artistes mais par morceaux, du coup l'affichage n°2 est inutilisable.



quant tu classe tes morceaux par album clique plusieures fois sur l'intitulé de ta colonne album de manière à avoir album par artiste : cela te fait un classement _en un_ sur les artistes _en deux_ sur les albums de cet artiste (et si pour un artiste tu as des morceaux pour lesquels tu n'as pas spécifié d'album ils se mettront à la suite des autres du même artiste.

Par contre 
-tous les albums que tu auras signalé comme compilation se mettront après zazie et ce dans l'ordre alphabétique des titre d'album
- comme c'est un classement par album il met la priorité sur le fait que les albums soient regroupé donc si tu as 2 albums des black eyed peas et un morceau supplémentaire sur la compil machinchouette2006 tu retrouvera les deux albums ensemble tout au début de ton classement et ton morceau supplémentaire bien entouré du reste des morceaux de la compil machichouette2006 tout a la fin du classement au beau milieu de l'ensemble de tes compils


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour hier soir, et effectivement Itunes est plus rapide, enfin je trouve
> Si apple a sorti une mise à jour si rapidement c'est qu'ils savaient qu'il y avait un problème, sont fort réactifs chez Apple quand même




rappelle toi le bug du plein écran du G5 ;7 mois d'attente quand meme


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> rappelle toi le bug du plein écran du G5 ;7 mois d'attente quand meme


[HS]Et encore... je plante encore souvent (KP) avec mes 2 cartes graphiques et 3 écrans... . Pas encore au point ct'histoire. :hein: [/HS]


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> rappelle toi le bug du plein écran du G5 ;7 mois d'attente quand meme



Oui mais c'est souvent long pour un problème sur une machine précisement (comme la rémanence de iMac d'ailleurs), là iTunes c'est des millions de possesseurs d'iPod, aussi bien sur mac que sur pc... et ça représente des benefices et une part de marché énorme pour Apple, donc faut pas déconner avec ça....J'aimerais bien savoir combien de gens dans le monde utilise iTunes, surement beaucoup plus que des possesseurs de G5  Mlaheureusement pour les possesseurs de G5, c'est pas juste mais c'est la loi du marché, buizness is buizness


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui mais c'est souvent long pour un problème sur une machine précisement (comme la rémanence de iMac d'ailleurs), là iTunes c'est des millions de possesseurs d'iPod, aussi bien sur mac que sur pc... et ça représente des benefices et une part de marché énorme pour Apple, donc faut pas déconner avec ça....J'aimerais bien savoir combien de gens dans le monde utilise iTunes, surement beaucoup plus que des possesseurs de G5  Mlaheureusement pour les possesseurs de G5, c'est pas juste mais c'est la loi du marché, buizness is buizness



c'est vrai que le power mac G5 est une machine a la diff assez confidentiel


----------



## MamaCass (28 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> c'est vrai que le power mac G5 est une machine a la diff assez confidentiel



Ne soit pas ironique quand même, mais à mon avis Apple a vendu plus d'iPod (donc plus d'iTunes) que de powermac G5


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ne soit pas ironique quand même, mais à mon avis Apple a vendu plus d'iPod (donc plus d'iTunes) que de powermac G5



manqué ,il m'y avait pas l'ombre d'une ironie dans mon propos,il est clair que les machines professionnelles d'apple sont bien moins diffusés que les ipod ou imac ...

quand apple vends 100 ipod elle vend 10 imac et 1 powermac ou mac pro maintenant


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> -tous les albums que tu auras signalé comme compilation se mettront après *zazie* ...



Tiens... moi c'est après ZZ Top qu'ils se mettent


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Septembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens... moi c'est apr&#232;s ZZ Top qu'ils se mettent


ZZ Top, moi &#231;a me fait gerb... heu, non, Deg&#252;ello  :rateau: 


comment elle est pourrie celle-l&#224;... J'ai honte... :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (29 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> manqué ,il m'y avait pas l'ombre d'une ironie dans mon propos,il est clair que les machines professionnelles d'apple sont bien moins diffusés que les ipod ou imac ...
> 
> quand apple vends 100 ipod elle vend 10 imac et 1 powermac ou mac pro maintenant



Ok désolée 
_je vois le mal partout en ce moment_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok désolée
> _je vois le mal partout en ce moment_



soit zen


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> soit zen



Crative ?:mouais::rateau:


----------



## Tarul (29 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Crative ?:mouais::rateau:



c'est petit. 

Sauf que l'on peut ne pas rester Zen avec un ZEn. surtout quand ce derneir te fait un joli FileSystème error irrécupérable.


----------



## super-paul0 (29 Septembre 2006)

En terme de vitesse, aucune différence chez moi (PB G4 1,67 ghz).

L'affichage avec les pochettes d'album et la liste des morceaux est intéressant...Mais je sens que je vais vite revenir à la présentation par liste 

Même problème pour l'affichage de certaines pochettes dans coverflow  Certaines seulement... Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer 

Autrement comment on fait pour remettre l'icone verte dans le dock :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

j'avais bien attendu la 7.0.1 avant de mettre à jour, histoire d'être un peu à l'abri.


L'interface ? Je m'en fout, c'est sympa le défilement des pochettes.

MAIS : 

Carrément instable ! Plantage toutes les 5 minutes (sauf si il est réduit dans le dock, très curieux), même Frontrow plante en disant qu'il a perdu iTunes, une vraie daube digne d'une beta Microsoft, très, très déçu par Apple.
C'est tellement rare qu'ils nous sortent une mer... qu'on est d'autant plus déçu.

Je me tate entre attendre la 7.0.2 ou retourner (v'là la galère) en 6.0.5.


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> Autrement comment on fait pour remettre l'icone verte dans le dock :hein:



Faut d&#233;j&#224; que tu t&#233;l&#233;charges l'icone sur interfacelift par exemple ici.

Ensuite, une fois le dossier t&#233;l&#233;charger, tu l'ouvres et tu s&#233;lectionnes l'icone que tu trouves la plus ressemblante &#224; celle que tu veux. Tu cliques une fois dessus puis Pomme+i ou "Fichier" --> "Lire les Informations". Tu cliques une fois sur l'icone tout en haut &#224; gauche, puis "Edition" --> "Coller". Tu fermes "Lire Les Informations". Tu vas chercher iTunes dans ton dossier Applications, puis Pomme+i. L&#224;, tu cliques un fois sur l'icone (bleue) en haut &#224; gauche, puis "Edition" --> "Coller". Hourra, ton icone est redevenue verte, tu n'as plus qu'&#224; enlever ton itunes du dock, puis le relancer &#224; partir de ton dossier applications, puis clic droit (ou ctrl+clic), "conserver dans le dock" et l&#224;, itunes restera en vert m&#234;me avec les mises &#224; jour !!   

J'esp&#232;re que j'ai &#233;t&#233; clair...


----------



## iBapt (29 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut déjà que tu télécharges l'icone sur interfacelift par exemple ici.
> 
> Ensuite, une fois le dossier télécharger, tu l'ouvres et tu sélectionnes l'icone que tu trouves la plus ressemblante à celle que tu veux. Tu cliques une fois dessus puis Pomme+i ou "Fichier" --> "Lire les Informations". Tu cliques une fois sur l'icone tout en haut à gauche, puis "Edition" --> "Coller". Tu fermes "Lire Les Informations". Tu vas chercher iTunes dans ton dossier Applications, puis Pomme+i. Là, tu cliques un fois sur l'icone (bleue) en haut à gauche, puis "Edition" --> "Coller". Hourra, ton icone est redevenue verte, tu n'as plus qu'à enlever ton itunes du dock, puis le relancer à partir de ton dossier applications, puis clic droit (ou ctrl+clic), "conserver dans le dock" et là, itunes restera en vert même avec les mises à jour !!
> 
> J'espère que j'ai été clair...


Oui très clair  
Par contre, comment fait-on pour la changer dans frontrow ?  
Parce que c'est très vilain :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Oui très clair
> Par contre, comment fait-on pour la changer dans frontrow ?
> Parce que c'est très vilain :hein:



Impossible... :hein:  je crois ...    
Ou peut-être en changeant dans le framework.... je vais aller faire un tour sur le site d'andrew escobar et vous tient au courant...


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Impossible... :hein:  je crois ...
> Ou peut-être en changeant dans le framework.... [...]



J'ai encore parler trop vite !!   

Il y a une solution !!
Je teste d'abord et vous la donne ensuite !!     

:rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> quant tu classe tes morceaux par album clique plusieures fois sur l'intitul&#233; de ta colonne album de mani&#232;re &#224; avoir album par artiste : cela te fait un classement _en un_ sur les artistes _en deux_ sur les albums de cet artiste (et si pour un artiste tu as des morceaux pour lesquels tu n'as pas sp&#233;cifi&#233; d'album ils se mettront &#224; la suite des autres du m&#234;me artiste.
> 
> Par contre
> -tous les albums que tu auras signal&#233; comme compilation se mettront apr&#232;s zazie et ce dans l'ordre alphab&#233;tique des titre d'album
> - comme c'est un classement par album il met la priorit&#233; sur le fait que les albums soient regroup&#233; donc si tu as 2 albums des black eyed peas et un morceau suppl&#233;mentaire sur la compil machinchouette2006 tu retrouvera les deux albums ensemble tout au d&#233;but de ton classement et ton morceau suppl&#233;mentaire bien entour&#233; du reste des morceaux de la compil machichouette2006 tout a la fin du classement au beau milieu de l'ensemble de tes compils


 
Oh mais &#231;a m'a l'air sympathique cette fonctionnalit&#233;, je teste &#231;a tout &#224; l'heure !  En ce qui me concerne avec mon vieux bipro G4 450 et sa pauvre Radeon 7500 32 Mo (j'ai quand m&#234;me vir&#233; l'ATI Rage Pro 8 Mo d'origine), iTunes 7 n'est pas sp&#233;cialement plus lent qu'avant (&#224; part la vitesse d'encodage qui avait subit comme pour tout le monde une belle chute).

'+


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai la solution, mais pas l'image qu'il faut... Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait l'icone d'iTunes en environ 200*200, mais juste l'icone, absolumment pas de blanc autour ??


----------



## MamaCass (29 Septembre 2006)

Dans un magazine Mac il expliquait comment changer les icones de front row


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Dans un magazine Mac il expliquait comment changer les icones de front row





Ok, pour les changer, c'est bon, je sais faire, mais le problème c'est qu'il me manque les bons icones ... est-ce que quelq'un par ici a encore itunes 6 et front row (n'importe quel version)... Répondez-moi OUI, s'il vous plait ....


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ok, pour les changer, c'est bon, je sais faire, mais le problème c'est qu'il me manque les bons icones ... est-ce que quelq'un par ici a encore itunes 6 et front row (n'importe quel version)... Répondez-moi OUI, s'il vous plait ....



J'étais en train de faire le tour des fil sur iTunes 7.0 je suis certain d'avoir vu passer des icônes verts en DL. Je retombe pas dessus. Essaye de refaire le tour des sujets.


----------



## super-paul0 (29 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut déjà que tu télécharges l'icone sur interfacelift par exemple ici.



Ca y est j'ai retrouvé mon icône itunes verte  Jsuis tout content. Merci


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Septembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'étais en train de faire le tour des fil sur iTunes 7.0 je suis certain d'avoir vu passer des icônes verts en DL. Je retombe pas dessus. Essaye de refaire le tour des sujets.



Ce que je cherche, c'est juste quelqu'un qui a encore la 6.0.5 ET front row (en fait c'est pour récupérer un truc dans Front Row, qui est mis à jour avec iTunes. J'ai mis mon iTunes à jour, donc dans Front Row, ça a été mis à jour aussi...)...
Des icones vertes en DL, j'en ai trouvé (voir un des mes posts un tout petit peu plus haut).   

Alors quelqu'un ??


----------



## Korrigan (30 Septembre 2006)

Pas encore fait la MaJ, donc j'ai iTunes 6.0.5 et frontrow.
par contre il faut me dire comment je peux te recuperer l'image...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2006)

Korrigan a dit:


> Pas encore fait la MaJ, donc j'ai iTunes 6.0.5 et frontrow.
> par contre il faut me dire comment je peux te recuperer l'image...



Ah merci beaucoup !!

Alors tu vas dans "Système" --> "Bibliothèque" --> "Core services". là, tu cherches "Front Row" et tu fais clic droit (ou ctrl+clic) et "Afficher le contenu du paquet". Ensuite, dans la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvres, tu vas dans "Contents", "Resources" et là tu cherches le fichier nommé "MusicIcon.png". Tu regardes qu'il soit bien vert (tu mets en mode d'affichage en mode liste pour avoir un aperçu direct  ). Pourrais-tu me l'envoyer par MP stp ???

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Septembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Par contre, comment fait-on pour la changer dans frontrow ?
> Parce que c'est très vilain :hein:



Donc, mon cher iBapt...  

Pour changer l'icone de itunes dans Front Row : 

d'abord tu auras besoin d'un fichier d'icone verte... (merci Korrigan  ), que je peut t'envoyer par email, si tu le désires ...

Ensuite, pour changer l'image dans Front Row : 

Vas dans "Mac HD" --> "Système" --> "CoreServices". Là, tu cherches "Front Row" et tu cliques droit (ou crtl+clic). Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvres, tu vas dans "Contents", "Resources" et là tu cherches le fichier nommé "MusicIcon.png". Tu le mets à la corbeille (tu auras besoin de t'authentifier). Ensuite, tu mets le nouveau fichier "MusicIcon.png" que je t'ai envoyé !!   

Et là, magique : dans Front Row, une belle icone verte !! :love: 
 

PS : par contre, je ne sais pas s'il ne faudra pas refaire la manip à chaque mise à jour de Front Row...


----------



## iBapt (30 Septembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour changer l'icone de itunes dans Front Row :
> d'abord tu auras besoin d'un fichier d'icone verte... (merci Korrigan  ), que je peut t'envoyer par email, si tu le d&#233;sires ...



 Merci , j'attends ton ic&#244;ne avec impatience


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Octobre 2006)

Je confirme que le classement "Album par artiste" d&#233;crit quelques messages plus haut est une nouvelle fonction bien utile, et qu'on peut aussi activer (en cliquant une fois de plus sur la colonne) "Album par ann&#233;e" qui permet en plus de les mettre dans l'ordre chronologique. Nickel ! 

'+


----------



## iBapt (1 Octobre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Donc, mon cher iBapt...
> 
> Pour changer l'icone de itunes dans Front Row :
> 
> ...


Voila, c'est fait  

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, front row est plus beau comme ça


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Je confirme que le classement "Album par artiste" d&#233;crit quelques messages plus haut est une nouvelle fonction bien utile, et qu'on peut aussi activer (en cliquant une fois de plus sur la colonne) "Album par ann&#233;e" qui permet en plus de les mettre dans l'ordre chronologique. Nickel !
> 
> '+


 
Oui, moi aussi j'aime bien cette nouvelle fonction (au passage, je ne comprends pas bien qu'Apple ne communqiue pas plus sur les nouvelles fonctionnalit&#233;s, qu'on est oblig&#233; de d&#233;couvrir en cliquant partout au hasard....)

Par contre, attention aux compills qui sont class&#233;es en tout d&#233;but ou en toute fin de classement (au d&#233;but c'est d&#233;routant, car on peut avoir l'impression que le tri est erron&#233

J'ai juste not&#233; une anomalie ou du moins une fonction d&#233;routante.... En classement Album par artiste ou album par ann&#233;e, si on clique sur le petit triangle (&#224; la droite d'Album par artiste ou Album par ann&#233;e), on inverse le sens de classement... mais l'effet porte sur le classement des artistes qui passent de A,B,C,...Z, Compils &#224; Compils, Z, Y, X, .... B,A.
Compte-tenu du positionnement de ce triangle, on pourrait croire que c'est le classement des albums qui serait invers&#233;, or celui-ci reste le m&#234;me.




Dans les fonctions nouvelles non document&#233;es par Apple: la gestion de multiples biblioth&#232;ques (comme iPhoto), en appuyant OPtion lors du lancement d'iTunes (on peut cr&#233;er des nouvelles biblio, on s&#233;lectionner l'une des biblio cr&#233;&#233;es).

Juste 2 regrets:
1 - qu'on ne puisse switcher d'une biblio &#224; l'autre directement depuis iTunes (il faut quitter et relancer avec Option appuy&#233;e)
2 - les applications iLife qui proposent d'acc&#233;der &#224; la biblioth&#232;que iTunes, n'acc&#233;dent qu'&#224; la derni&#232;re biblioth&#232;que utilis&#233;e dans iTunes (m&#234;me d&#233;faut pour les biblioth&#232;que iPhoto). C'est chiant car ce n'est aps forc&#233;ment celle dont on a besoin. Il faut alors lancer iTunes (et/ou iPhoto), pour s&#233;lectionner la bonne biblioth&#232;que


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (3 Octobre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Juste 2 regrets:
> 1 - qu'on ne puisse switcher d'une biblio à l'autre directement depuis iTunes (il faut quitter et relancer avec Option appuyée)



Concernant Iphoto ... cette manip est-elle possible justement? A ma connaissance non...


----------



## jeromemac (3 Octobre 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Concernant Iphoto ... cette manip est-elle possible justement? A ma connaissance non...



ben sur iphoto tu peu dire que ta bibliotheque elle soit ailleur, en appuyant sur option


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

jeromemac a dit:


> ben sur iphoto tu peu dire que ta bibliotheque elle soit ailleur, en appuyant sur option


C'est pas la question. Il n'est pas possible de changer de biblio quand iPhoto/iTunes est lanc&#233;.


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> Concernant Iphoto ... cette manip est-elle possible justement? A ma connaissance non...



non plus... ce serait bien que ce soit implémenté dans une prochaine mise à jour, tant pour iPhoto que pour iTunes.

De même qu'il serait bien de pouvoir accéder à TOUTES les bibliothèque de photos et de musiques depuis les autres applis de la suite iLife (iDVD, iPhoto, iWeb...)


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (3 Octobre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> non plus... ce serait bien que ce soit implémenté dans une prochaine mise à jour, tant pour iPhoto que pour iTunes.
> 
> De même qu'il serait bien de pouvoir accéder à TOUTES les bibliothèque de photos et de musiques depuis les autres applis de la suite iLife (iDVD, iPhoto, iWeb...)



ça serait en effet une fonctionnalité "à la Apple" Simple, Efficace, Intuitive... à mon avis c'est en cours!


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Octobre 2006)

je viens de m'apercevoir d'un truc : il est possible de naviguer sur l'ipod dans les vid&#233;o par artistes.

Il faut aller dans iTunes et mettre ses vid&#233;o comme des clip vid&#233;o musicaux. (pomme+i puis onglet option).


Sur l'iPod c'est tr&#232;s bien mais ce con d'iTunes met du coup les film dans la biblioth&#232;que musical...

il n'est capable de s&#233;par&#233; les film que si ils sont class&#233; comme "&#233;mission de t&#233;l&#233;vision" ou comme "film" c'est chiant...

&#233;videmment, c'est plut&#244;t logique ce que fait iTunes, mais les film devrait &#234;tre browsable par artiste sur l'iPod !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fait ce matin ma première importation de CD audio avec iTunes 7 (version 7.0.1). Après insertion du CD, la fenêtre d'iTunes met plus de temps à s'afficher (je me suis même demandé s'il n'y avait pas un problème). En revanche l'importation avec encodage AAC 128 bits qualité haute est beaucoup plus rapide qu'avec iTunes 6. Et j'ai noté un petit truc sympa, dont j'ignore s'il existait dans les versions précédentes d'iTunes : on peut lancer la gravure sur CD d'une liste de lecture en faisant un clic droit sur la liste de lecture.


----------

